# The black view on the 2020 presidential election



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.

Poll: Overwhelming majority of black voters back any 2020 Democrat over Trump


----------



## Oddball (Feb 17, 2020)

Wow....most blacks will vote democrat....Stop the presses!


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 17, 2020)

Political polls are for dumbfucks.
In other words, it doesnt surprise me you post about them.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 17, 2020)

Interesting point of view.   So its your contention that black voters are really pissed about what Trump did about black unemployment and his failure to open the borders for millions of illegals, and really pine for double digit unemployment, limitless abortion, gay marriage and economic collapse.

You might be right for all I know


----------



## Snouter (Feb 17, 2020)

There are certain American Blacks who are so great, who usually have Whitey in their ancestry, so brilliant.  Then there are the 99.9999999% of the others.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 17, 2020)

Snouter said:


> There are certain American Blacks who are so great, who usually have Whitey in their ancestry, so brilliant.  Then there are the 99.9999999% of the others.




Some America blacks are quite astute, leaders like the devout muslim Iron Mike Tyson, who has the courage to support his President.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 17, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Interesting point of view.   So its your contention that black voters are really pissed about what Trump did about black unemployment and his failure to open the borders for millions of illegals, and really pine for double digit unemployment, limitless abortion, gay marriage and economic collapse.
> 
> You might be right for all I know




Lazy bums love high unemployment.  I remember the Steel Collapse in the late 70's/early 80's.  There were a lot of people who were bums even when the mills were up and running 3 shifts a day.   However, they didn't get any sympathy until regular people started losing their jobs.  The established Bum Population just blended with the Nouveau Poor population and they suddenly became "displaced workers" instead of Winos and Tramps.


----------



## MACAULAY (Feb 17, 2020)

Your poll shows that Trump had 15% of the Black Vote when the poll was taken back in September, 2019.

He only got 8% in 2016.  If he gets 15% this time;  he's almost certainly won the election.

And, similar polls taken more recently than way back in September show his per cent of the Black Vote as high as 33%.  Some show more like 20 or 25%---a huge SURE WIN improvement.


----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 17, 2020)

I suspect no Black person has ever had to live as a white person. Would that be correct?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 will proudly support Racist Mike Bloomberg


----------



## Penelope (Feb 17, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > There are certain American Blacks who are so great, who usually have Whitey in their ancestry, so brilliant.  Then there are the 99.9999999% of the others.
> ...



So as long as they support tramp your fine with them being Muslim and black.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Oddball said:


> Wow....most blacks will vote democrat....Stop the presses!



And that's what he'd be saying to blacks who are republican today. It's not 1963 son.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Wow....most blacks will vote democrat....Stop the presses!
> ...



You're right, it isn't. he fact that you THINK you speak for all blacks reveals your fear of the upcoming election.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Interesting point of view.   So its your contention that black voters are really pissed about what Trump did about black unemployment and his failure to open the borders for millions of illegals, and really pine for double digit unemployment, limitless abortion, gay marriage and economic collapse.
> 
> You might be right for all I know


Trump has done nothing about black unemployment but talk about  the numbers.  And what trump is currently doing is going to take us back to the last economic collapse caused by republicans. We know what Obama did and we know that your depiction of his presidency is a lie.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Try shutting the fuck up white boy. Every time you whites get your asses busted you come up with the you don't speak for all blacks bullshit. If I was one of those mealy mouthed black sellouts, you'd be more than happy to say I speak for all blacks.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

MACAULAY said:


> Your poll shows that Trump had 15% of the Black Vote when the poll was taken back in September, 2019.
> 
> He only got 8% in 2016.  If he gets 15% this time;  he's almost certainly won the election.
> 
> And, similar polls taken more recently than way back in September show his per cent of the Black Vote as high as 33%.  Some show more like 20 or 25%---a huge SURE WIN improvement.


That poll doesn't say anything about the black vote and currently black support for trump stays at around 10 percent. Rasmussen polls don't count so just understand that there is no 33 percent black support for trump. So learn this, when whites are happy that 2/3'rds of all blacks don't like a white presidential candidate, you have a problem. When you think 2/3's of blacks not liking you is a good thing, you got problems. When you try manipulating 85 percent dislike into some kind of positive, you've got problems. You've done all this.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> I suspect no Black person has ever had to live as a white person. Would that be correct?


Blacks live in a white dominated culture. Whites do not live in a black dominated culture. So then you can't try making an equivalence and be sane.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> IM2 will proudly support Racist Mike Bloomberg



I will vote for him before I will vote for trump.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 will proudly support Racist Mike Bloomberg
> ...



You will vote for redlining, stop and frisk, they all look alike Bloomberg over someone who created Opportunity zones in minority neighborhoods.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 17, 2020)

No one cares what black people think.  They just need to be placated enough so they don't  act out and burn their own houses down.


----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Blacks live in a white dominated culture. Whites do not live in a black dominated culture. So then you can't try making an equivalence and be sane.


I can do whatever the fuck I want- and I'm as sane as you.


----------



## Desperado (Feb 17, 2020)

*No one cares about the black view on the 2020 presidential election*


----------



## Nostra (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> 
> Poll: Overwhelming majority of black voters back any 2020 Democrat over Trump


So, blacks vote for racists.

Good to know.


----------



## kyzr (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> 
> Poll: Overwhelming majority of black voters back any 2020 Democrat over Trump



You seem to be still deluded that the democrats will be better for blacks than Republicans?!  
Maybe we're deluded that a "rising tide" lifts all boats?  Is a good job better than welfare and food stamps and reparations?
I know that when I lived in a big city there are "machines" that keep the dems in power, and part of that is the black vote, always taken for granted.
I'm hoping that Trump will bite into that democrat machine and those who choose good jobs over handouts.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> MACAULAY said:
> 
> 
> > Your poll shows that Trump had 15% of the Black Vote when the poll was taken back in September, 2019.
> ...




Actually Donald J. Trump won TWICE as many black votes as John McCain, and a third more than Romney when those two guys ran.

Was the late John McCain twice as racist?


----------



## Nostra (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You don’t speak for all blacks, Dummy.


----------



## debbiedowner (Feb 17, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > There are certain American Blacks who are so great, who usually have Whitey in their ancestry, so brilliant.  Then there are the 99.9999999% of the others.
> ...



Come on, how many times has Tyson been hit in the head?


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



LOL, ain't jus all tough and sh*t. You poor little racist.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> 
> Poll: Overwhelming majority of black voters back any 2020 Democrat over Trump




Quit feeling sorry for yourself.


----------



## debbiedowner (Feb 17, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MACAULAY said:
> ...



I see you and other's on the right post black unemployment is down, is it significant?  Many, many blacks voted for trump but what I don't see is some concrete proof. Never


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Feb 17, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> I suspect no Black person has ever had to live as a white person. Would that be correct?



He's crying again.  Always projecting his racism.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Nostra said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAGuy1 said:
> ...



I would if I said trump was the greatest president of all time. And you don't speak for any blacks. So STFU.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect no Black person has ever had to live as a white person. Would that be correct?
> ...



That's what you do. Try gaslighting elsewhere.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Gdjjr said:
> ...



No, I don't hate people because of their skin color.  Quit projecting your hate onto others and maybe someone will take you seriously.  Otherwise, you're just making excuses.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks live in a white dominated culture. Whites do not live in a black dominated culture. So then you can't try making an equivalence and be sane.
> ...


Well you really can't make the same equivalence no matter whether you like that being said or not. So when you live in a black dominated culture, get educated by a black dominated education system, learn black government, law, history, philosophy, psychology, sociology, math, and science, and when you are consistently exposed to situations where you are the only white in a social setting with a majority black crowd, or must meet black expectations to even get a job, then you can talk about how blacks don't live as white people.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

LordBrownTrout said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...


Yes you do, and stating fact is not projecting hate. I am not concerned with what you say you take seriously. The mistrust of whites is based on behavior. A 400 year pattern of it. Not skin color.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Desperado said:


> *No one cares about the black view on the 2020 presidential election*


If you didn't care you wouldn't come here to say so.


----------



## Thunderbird (Feb 17, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Interesting point of view.   So its your contention that black voters are really pissed about what Trump did about black unemployment and his failure to open the borders for millions of illegals, and really pine for double digit unemployment, limitless abortion, gay marriage and economic collapse.
> 
> You might be right for all I know


Don’t forget the failed public school monopoly.

President Trump stands with blacks in Florida who support school choice | Opinion


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

debbiedowner said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Snouter said:
> ...



Was Mike Tyson such a astute leader when he was sitting in prison for rape? Or was he just another violent black thug? For whites like you, he was a thug.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

White racists are trying real hard to get blacks to vote for trump. Why would that be?


----------



## Nostra (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Silly boy, you don't get to tell me to STFU.


----------



## Nostra (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Rapists aren't thugs in your world?


----------



## Thinker101 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> 
> Poll: Overwhelming majority of black voters back any 2020 Democrat over Trump



Dang, so which old WHITEY are you supporting?


----------



## Nostra (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> White racists are trying real hard to get blacks to vote for trump. Why would that be?


Link?


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> White racists are trying real hard to get blacks to vote for trump. Why would that be?




Actually, racists of ALL ethnic background are trying to get blacks and other minorities to support their own destruction and enslavement by voting for Ultraliberals.


----------



## jasonnfree (Feb 17, 2020)

Listening to how wonderful republicans are to Blacks, you have to wonder why there's not an exodus of Blacks to red states like Mississippi, Georgia etc.  You know, states where republicans actively discourage Blacks being able to vote.  One  guy's been winning law suits against republicans suppressing the black vote, link below.
Election Crimes Bulletin: Iowa, Milwaukee, Wisconsin — Plus Huge News From Georgia


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 17, 2020)

jasonnfree said:


> Listening to how wonderful republicans are to Blacks, you have to wonder why there's not an exodus of Blacks to red states like Mississippi, Georgia etc.  You know, states where republicans actively discourage Blacks being able to vote.  One  guy's been winning law suits against republicans suppressing the black vote, link below.
> Election Crimes Bulletin: Iowa, Milwaukee, Wisconsin — Plus Huge News From Georgia



Riddle me this then, batman.      Why are there MORE African Americans in red states like Mississippi and South Carolina than in ultraliberal bastions like solidly honky Vermont


----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Yes you do, and stating fact is not projecting hate. I am not concerned with what you say you take seriously. The mistrust of whites is based on behavior. A 400 year pattern of it. Not skin color.


I'll cede that 400 years- none the less, I stand by my assertion- why do white people mistrust black people? Is it too a behavior, or, based on observed behavior?


----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Well you really can't make the same equivalence no matter whether you like that being said or not. So when you live in a black dominated culture, get educated by a black dominated education system, learn black government, law, history, philosophy, psychology, sociology, math, and science, and when you are consistently exposed to situations where you are the only white in a social setting with a majority black crowd, or must meet black expectations to even get a job, then you can talk about how blacks don't live as white people.


And I can do whatever I like, whether you like it or not- and I don't care what color you are-


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

This is the consensus of the black community.​


----------



## Oddball (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> This is the consensus of the black community.​





I'm sure that some black people feel that way.   But leaders like Tyson, Don King, Rodman and Kanye disagree.


----------



## Nostra (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> This is the consensus of the black community.​


Go vote for your old, white, racist Dimwinger.


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 17, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> I suspect no Black person has ever had to live as a white person. Would that be correct?



No.  This guy did and boy was he surprised!


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



No one takes you seriously.  You're to be pitied.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Wow....most blacks will vote democrat....Stop the presses!
> ...



Lowest unemployment in history for blacks under President Trump.  

The Hussein has record high unemployment for blacks.  Is that putting blacks first?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



The large majority of opportunity zones are in rural all white towns. trump is gutting civil rights and appointing racist judges. I will only vote for Bloomberg if he ends up being the nominee. And


----------



## tyroneweaver (Feb 17, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Snouter said:
> ...


that's the goal of all political parties Einstein


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

theHawk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Since Obama inherited a dead economy from a republican and cut black unem0ploymemnt by nearly 10 percent while trump has cut it by less than 1, try that malarkey with someone who doesn't know the facts.


----------



## Nostra (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Unemployment was 7.6%  when Barry Hussein took office.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

*Let me know when trump has made black unemployment equal to whites instead of double that of whites.*


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *Let me know when trump has made black unemployment equal to whites instead of double that of whites.*



Did Bambi do that?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Nostra said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



We all know what Obama inherited son, so try again.


----------



## Nostra (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *Let me know when trump has made black unemployment equal to whites instead of double that of whites.*


*Barry Hussein never did that.

Oops!*


----------



## Hellbilly (Feb 17, 2020)

Nostra said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the consensus of the black community.​
> ...



Donald Trump is an old white racist.
Dumbass.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nostra (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




It is a fact.   I know how those get you butthurt.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Let me know when trump has made black unemployment equal to whites instead of double that of whites.*
> ...


Nope, but he also did not go around bragging about how unemployment for blacks is low to everyone therefore blacks should vote for him. Instead he kept saying there was work to do. So since you white racists want to bring this up all the time like we are just supposed to vote for trump because he says this over and over, understand the majority black position on this matter.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Feb 17, 2020)

Nostra said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Let me know when trump has made black unemployment equal to whites instead of double that of whites.*
> ...



But he DID stop the Sea from rising, right?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



They did admit they did it!


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Nostra said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



It is also a fact Obama inherited a depression and that unemployment rose to 10 percent because of Bush and when Obama left office he cut unemployment to less than 5 percent giving trump full employment and record job growth.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> 
> Poll: Overwhelming majority of black voters back any 2020 Democrat over Trump


----------



## Nostra (Feb 17, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


...And the Earth began to cool.


----------



## Nostra (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Hey Dummy, the RECESSION, not depression, ended in June 2009 before Barry enacted anything.

Barry told America if he didn't get his "stimulus" unemployment might reach 8%. He got it, pissed it away, and HIS unemployment rate hit almost 10%.

Barry sucked.  Stop trying to blame others for his failures, Dummy.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


ya can't gut the civil rights of Blacks with out gutting the civil rights of whites at the same time. So to think you belong to some sorta victim class is ridiculous.
And as far as rights being gutted 
!st and 2nd amendments are being gutted every where liberalism can get a foot hold


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Got it, more excuses for your inept Obambi


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Actually, the only thing that saved the economy during Obama's reign was Boehner's Sequestration.   On his own, Obama was failing big time.  He should get on his knees and thank the Tea Party for rescuing him


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 believes all blacks should think alike.  He's the classic house ni**er.  Yassir massa, I be saying whatever yoos wan me to.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

*Let me know when trump has made black unemployment equal to whites instead of double that of whites.
*
trump is the president now. Whataboutobama doesn't cut it. Especially when black unemployment was dropping for 7 years before trump sat his lard ass in the presidents chair. But since we  want to play whataboutobama, maybe if Obama got a third term and a democratic congress for the last 2 years, black unemployment would be the same as whites.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> maybe if Obama got a third term and a democratic congress for the last 2 years, black unemployment would be the same as whites.



Maybe.

The unemployment would be an equal 16% across all ethnic groups.  Equality and equal misery, like they have in Venezuela and Cuba


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *Let me know when trump has made black unemployment equal to whites instead of double that of whites.
> *
> trump is the president now. Whataboutobama doesn't cut it. Especially when black unemployment was dropping for 7 years before trump sat his lard ass in the presidents chair. But since we  want to play whataboutobama, maybe if Obama got a third term and a democratic congress for the last 2 years, black unemployment would be the same as whites.


Maybe you're a race hustling jackal.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect no Black person has ever had to live as a white person. Would that be correct?
> ...


so sugartits who has the greater chance of making an nba team,  me or you?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



No actually that was proven to have slowed the recovery and caused damage.

Republicans have themselves to blame for the slow economy, study says
Prestigious Study PROVES That Republicans Hold Blame For Sluggish Economy (STATS)
Republicans Are Responsible for Poor Economic Recovery, Study Says
Blame Austerity, Not Obama, For Slow Economic Recovery | HuffPost


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

BS Filter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Let me know when trump has made black unemployment equal to whites instead of double that of whites.
> ...



Nah, but you're a race pimped idiot.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




"Proven" by whom?    Economic quacks like Paul Krugman?

The man who on Election Night 2016, predicted permanent depression upon the ascendancy of Donald J. Trump?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

tyroneweaver said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Gdjjr said:
> ...


Probably you since I'm 5'11. And try talking about hockey, baseball, tennis, and golf since they are sports too.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



I know that its hard for you right wingers to accept anything that does not confirm the lie you want to believe.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Feb 17, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


The only thng that was up during the holder/obama reign of terror was the knock out game.


----------



## Nostra (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 believes all blacks should think alike.  He's the classic house ni**er.  Yassir massa, I be saying whatever yoos wan me to.
> ...



Keyboard Rambos are cute.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

tyroneweaver said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Yeah the white police knockout of unarmed blacks.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




5-11?   really?   I pictured you as a doppelgänger for Gary Coleman or Webster


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Nostra said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


So are keyboard white boys posting racial slurs they'd never say to a black persons face.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...



Good. Keep thinking that way.


----------



## Nostra (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Dude, you are the biggest racist on the board.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Welll.....my bio dad was 6'2" but the woman he had the affair with was barley 5 foot, so I only made 5'9. So when I see him on the other side  I'll tell him next time he has an affair pick some one a little taller


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 17, 2020)

Nostra said:


> Unemployment was 7.6% when Barry Hussein took office.



It fell 3 points during Bushes final year and was still falling when Obama took over.  Hit 10 in October 2009 and has been falling for over 10 years now.  

Trumpybear is a con, man


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



That's happening less and less , however.      Honky Police Officers are doing what they can, more and more, to avoid confrontations with black youths.   They realize that young black men are America's official Sacred Cows who can not be questioned.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


And what did obama holder do to those dept. that did


----------



## tyroneweaver (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So are you Watching the Daytona today?


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 17, 2020)

tyroneweaver said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...




What they did was ignore crime and REAL election fixing like the Black Panther Party did in Pennsylvania in 2008.

The Black Panthers were in military garb banning non-Obama voters from the polls in the City of Philadelphia. As a result, Obama carried the city.   The DOJ brought charges for rigging the election, but after Obama got in, they dropped the charges.


----------



## Olde Europe (Feb 17, 2020)

BlindBoo said:


> It *fell* 3 points during Bushes final year and was still *falling* when Obama took over.  Hit 10 in October 2009 and has been *falling* for over 10 years now.
> 
> Trumpybear is a con, man



Yeah, every time you think they cannot be that stupid still to run with that malarkey, they surprise you.

Oh, do look out for "fell" and "falling", for it's falling on your toes, Boo.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> 
> Poll: Overwhelming majority of black voters back any 2020 Democrat over Trump


Free stuff has always been more important than jobs to blacks like you. Hopefully a new generation of blacks might be less parasitic than yours.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 17, 2020)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> ...




The Obama Phone Lady certainly typical of black Democrats.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

There s no Obamaphone. But white racists suffering from psychosis who have "forgotten" how much government has given to whites always trying bringing this fake news up.

*Lifeline Program for Low-Income Consumers*

Since 1985, the Lifeline program has provided a discount on phone service for qualifying low-income consumers to ensure that all Americans have the opportunities and security that phone service brings, including being able to connect to jobs, family and emergency services. Lifeline is part of the Universal Service Fund. The Lifeline program is available to eligible low-income consumers in every state, territory, commonwealth, and on Tribal lands.

Lifeline Program for Low-Income Consumers

More accurately put, it's the Reaganphone. And more whites use them.


----------



## Nostra (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> There s no Obamaphone. But white racists suffering from psychosis who have "forgotten" how much government has given to whites always trying bringing this fake news up.
> 
> *Lifeline Program for Low-Income Consumers*
> 
> ...


^^^Cries about Obama whataboutism, brings up Reagan^^^^


----------



## EvMetro (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> 
> Poll: Overwhelming majority of black voters back any 2020 Democrat over Trump


Let me guess.  All blacks are in lockstep with you, and those who are not are sellouts.  Yawn....


----------



## hadit (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 will proudly support Racist Mike Bloomberg
> ...


You will vote for him before you will vote for a third party black candidate, correct?


----------



## hadit (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> 
> Poll: Overwhelming majority of black voters back any 2020 Democrat over Trump


Yet when someone who HAS lived their entire life as a black American disagrees, you accord them the respect you refuse to grant a white American, correct?


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> 
> Poll: Overwhelming majority of black voters back any 2020 Democrat over Trump


This far out its impossible to say what will happen in november

trump could win or he could lose

and the same goes for the black vote

it wont change overnight but the percentage could shift


----------



## Olde Europe (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> I will vote for him before I will vote for trump.



Do you agree with this take on Bloomberg?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> ...



Why do people that descend from individuals who were so lazy that they bought in slaves to work free land they were given by the British government talk like this?

Oh you say you didn't own slaves and came here after slavery.

So then why do people that descend from people were where given free land, colleges and rural extension agencies, talk like this?

Oh, so your parents came here after WW2.

So then why did people who were given guaranteed loans from the government to buy houses and a nation with laws created to only given them full rights, talk like this?

243 years of free stuff has been given to whites. And now some of them are mad because the government gives everybody what whites have always been given. Maybe the next generation of whites will be cured of the psychosis that exists in people like headcheese.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> ...



It's pretty much guaranteed that trump won't be getting massive black support.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> There s no Obamaphone. But white racists suffering from psychosis who have "forgotten" how much government has given to whites always trying bringing this fake news up.
> 
> *Lifeline Program for Low-Income Consumers*
> 
> ...


I don't recall cellphones in the Reagan era. Free stuff was far more of an Obama thing.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I will vote for him before I will vote for trump.
> ...


I don't like Bloomberg and the only way I will vote for him is if he is the nominee. trump supported stop and frisk and still does. And you know trump supported redlining. trump is filling the courts with racist judges and if he gets a second term will probably add another racist to the supreme court. Bloomberg won't do that.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 17, 2020)

Bloomberg would pick a black VP but honestly, you all look alike to him


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 17, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I will vote for him before I will vote for trump.
> ...



He may be a racist, but he's their racist and he just paid a lot of money for the nomination


----------



## hadit (Feb 17, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> ...


And it really doesn't have to shift very far to make a Trump win inevitable.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > There s no Obamaphone. But white racists suffering from psychosis who have "forgotten" how much government has given to whites always trying bringing this fake news up.
> ...


Well it doesn't matter what your ignorant ass recalls, Reagan implemented this program and first gave up free land line phone service.  Free stuff for whites has been an American tradition.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

hadit said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



It won't be shifting all that far.


----------



## DBA (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks.



And yet black experts can speak about how easy it is to be white and about supposed white privilege. None of them have ever lived as a white person.  

The hypocrisy is thick.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Trump does not need 80% of the black vote

But in many states the democrats do


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Feb 17, 2020)

So blacks need assistance from the government?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You are angry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 17, 2020)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > There s no Obamaphone. But white racists suffering from psychosis who have "forgotten" how much government has given to whites always trying bringing this fake news up.
> ...



Here you go simp.

"There is a national program that provides low-income people with free or discounted phones, but it was started under George W. Bush, Obama's Republican predecessor.

And the idea for subsidized phone service, notes liberal blog Think Progress, originated under the Ronald Reagan administration after the breakup of AT&T. *The program is paid for by telecommunications companies through the nonprofit Universal Service Administrative Company, not through taxpayer revenue.

Why This 'Obama Phone' Ad Is Misleading*

But that was just priming the dumb down pump. Trumpublicans will believe any lie, as long as you convince them it will make Liberals cry.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Feb 17, 2020)

debbiedowner said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Snouter said:
> ...



Enough to have grown up, and knocked some sense into him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hadit (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


It doesn't have to. Even a 5% shift in his favor is a 10% shift in total (Dem support - 5%, Trump support + 5%) The democrats totally depend on getting 90%+ of the black vote every cycle, so much so that they can run a known racist and still expect at least 80% support.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 17, 2020)

I heard the other day that racist black internet trolls will be voting 100% against Trump in 2020.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



No one cares about what you think, or agrees with you. But some attention is better than none. Ask Sharpton or Farakan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Gdjjr said:
> ...



Gaslighting. That’s the word for today. And all of your OP’s and responses aren’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 17, 2020)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Or 10% stay home

think of how many dead voters democrats will have to recruit to make up the difference


----------



## DBA (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> White racists are trying real hard to get blacks to vote for trump. Why would that be?



I am not a racist. I will vote for Trump. I would like more black people to start thinking for themselves. You can't get 90%+ of free thinking people to agree on virtually anything. There is no excuse for such a large percentage to vote for one Party, whether that be Democrat or Republican.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Feb 17, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Let me know when trump has made black unemployment equal to whites instead of double that of whites.*
> ...



No


----------



## Billiejeens (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect no Black person has ever had to live as a white person. Would that be correct?
> ...



Why do you think it is that white people dominate the world?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Feb 17, 2020)

DBA said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > White racists are trying real hard to get blacks to vote for trump. Why would that be?
> ...



According to the OP, we're all racists except black people.  This it the radical ideological hate that you're dealing with.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> 
> Poll: Overwhelming majority of black voters back any 2020 Democrat over Trump


You vote Bloomberg you get a known racist but you as a democrat field hand will support him


----------



## DBA (Feb 17, 2020)

LordBrownTrout said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



This is the problem with the Democrats, in general.  The reality is, many of them are the real racists because race dominants every thought in their minds.


----------



## Olde Europe (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Did you read the article?  The author basically said, "He's an old white guy, so what do you expect?"  Otherwise, you go about beating Trump with the nominee you got, no matter who it is.

Also, someone dug up an old comment by Bloomberg who seemed to have blamed the crash of 2008 on ending the practice of redlining.  If it's genuine, it's as racist and as plain stupid as it gets on here in these hallowed halls.  So, I am weary, also of the judges and justices he'd appoint - except, warts and all he'd be better than Trump, which would be my least ringing endorsement.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I had an intact biological family, that prepared me for the world. Everyone worked, and didn’t have baby mommas or baby daddies. I didn’t need to live in a ghetto. I’ve repeated the process. If you didn’t, then get your house in order. Go preach to your own family. Nobody cares about anyone that doesn’t have the sense to care for themselves. It’s enough that my tax money has to go to able bodied losers. I choose to ignore them on my time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

DBA said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > DBA said:
> ...


LOL! That's funny as hell coming from a republican.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Feb 17, 2020)

Why should I give a flying fuck about an overwhelmingly undereducated race that makes up 13% of the American population and 50% of the prison population whose babies are born out of wedlock 76% of the time?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 will proudly support Racist Mike Bloomberg
> ...


There you have IM 2 a(fitting moniker for a 2 year old mentality) doesn't care about other blacks and how Bloomberg's racism will effect them.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Olde Europe said:
> ...



Blacks have had problems with Bloomberg for a long time, but trump has always been worse. The reality here is that neither of these guys should be running. Nor should Bernie when you consider his record on race is do nothing. All the white candidates but Steyer have problems when it comes to race, but none of  them presents the danger to our overall country as trump.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Feb 17, 2020)

DBA said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > DBA said:
> ...


Exactly true and thats why they're always projecting their history and racism onto the opposition.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> Why should I give a flying fuck about an overwhelmingly undereducated race that makes up 13% of the American population and 50% of the prison population whose babies are born out of wedlock 76% of the time?


Then post in another thread.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

LordBrownTrout said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...


Incorrect.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Incorrect.


----------



## Billiejeens (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Describe that danger.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You just said anyone but Trump and dumbass that anyone includes the racist Bloomberg.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Gdjjr said:
> ...



Don't need to preach to my family since we all were intact, no baby mommas or baby daddies. And you would have lived in a ghetto if you were black because that's what whites made happen. Your suffers from a severe case of psychosis boy, I don't need to read any more of your delusional tantrums white boy.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Olde Europe said:
> ...



Authoritarianism.


----------



## DBA (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



Yes, it is absolutely true.  In virtually every conversation I have with a Democrat, they reference race. It dominates their psyche and their politics. If you don't agree with their policies, it is racist or sexist.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Bloomberg has already proven he's a dictator.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > DBA said:
> ...



Nope, you see everything through the Prism of Race.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



LOL, you mean like Mini Mike outlawing Breast Feeding in Public? Or outtlawing Big Gulps? Sorrry kid you have no credibility.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 17, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...


Racist do it all the time


----------



## Billiejeens (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Damn you're dumb.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

DBA said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > DBA said:
> ...


No it is not true. And if tats what you get it's because you made a racist comment.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



No you are. You watch trump use the justice department against anyone that opposes him and you don't think that's a problem.


----------



## DBA (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Completely false. I can say I don't agree with an Obama policy and I can assure you it will morph in to that I am a racist. Happens every day in this forum. It is an intellectually dishonest way of discussing issues.

Example, locking down the border is a racial issue to Democrats. That is bone-headed.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



No whites affiliated with me, made that happen. You suffer from victim hood. Weak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MACAULAY (Feb 17, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> I suspect no Black person has ever had to live as a white person. Would that be correct?


______

Hello Augustus T. McCrae!

Imagine a more potentially boring plotline than two aging cowboys deciding to drive a herd of cattle from Texas to Montana.

Possibly the best thing I have ever seen....Lonesome Dove.

*uva uvam vivendo varia fit*


----------



## Billiejeens (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




That has not happened.


----------



## Billiejeens (Feb 17, 2020)

The black view on the 2020 presidential election :

Honestly, who cares?
The fact that blacks are going to vote with their liberal brethren to stay on the plantation is a given.
It's already baked into the numbers.
Republicans still dominate the country.
Would it be better if we had never drug them over here in the first place, or saved the receipts and sent them back after the war, sure, of course.
But thanks to PP and Gang violence the numbers have remained manageable.

Recap:
Blacks will vote Dem, everyone knows that (except for President Trump, who is winning them over) but their numbers are small and are mostly concentrated in areas where White Dems already dominate so their value even in those area is minimal.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

And so its once again proven that if you don't think the way right wing whites want you to think, then you are attacked. I have not seen one democrat here attack me for saying that I will only vote for Bloomberg if he is the nominee. I have not been attacked by any democrat here for my opposition of Bernie Sander or Pete. And when I stated in the OP that blacks have always had to choose white candidates who had some racism in their past, I was not attacked by any democrat here. Only when I spoke about a republican canduidate did all the foolish ad hominems start rolling in from the same dumb ass whites that do it all the time. All republicans, all who swear that blacks should be able to think independently. But it seems that black independent thinking only means that blacks think the way they want us to. And that is an example of how the republican plantation operates.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



Yes it has and that's why over 1,000 prosecutors are asking barr to resign.


----------



## Billiejeens (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> And so its once again proven that if you don't think the way right wing whites want you to think, then you are attacked. I have not seen one democrat here attack me for saying that I will only vote for Bloomberg if he is the nominee. I have not been attacked by any democrat here for my opposition of Bernie Sander or Pete. And when I stated in the OP that blacks have always had to choose white candidates who had some racism in their past, I was not attacked by any democrat here. Only when I spoke about a republican canduidate did all the foolish ad hominems start rolling in from the same dumb ass whites that do it all the time. All republicans, all who swear that blacks should be able to think independently. But it seems that black independent thinking only means that blacks think the way they want us to. And that is an example of how the republican plantation operates.




You should get mad and go home.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> And so its once again proven that if you don't think the way right wing whites want you to think, then you are attacked. I have not seen one democrat here attack me for saying that I will only vote for Bloomberg if he is the nominee. I have not been attacked by any democrat here for my opposition of Bernie Sander or Pete. And when I stated in the OP that blacks have always had to choose white candidates who had some racism in their past, I was not attacked by any democrat here. Only when I spoke about a republican canduidate did all the foolish ad hominems start rolling in from the same dumb ass whites that do it all the time. All republicans, all who swear that blacks should be able to think independently. But it seems that black independent thinking only means that blacks think the way they want us to. And that is an example of how the republican plantation operates.




Would you vote for Buttigieg?   My own guess is that black people aren't as hot for homosexuality as the liberals think.  That's why Obama had to bury rumors that he was LGBTQ and that Mrs. Obama was born male.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Yep because Bloomberg won't be appointing racist judges to the courts. trump will and that will affect blacks in a very serious way.


----------



## Billiejeens (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




You are so dumb.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > And so its once again proven that if you don't think the way right wing whites want you to think, then you are attacked. I have not seen one democrat here attack me for saying that I will only vote for Bloomberg if he is the nominee. I have not been attacked by any democrat here for my opposition of Bernie Sander or Pete. And when I stated in the OP that blacks have always had to choose white candidates who had some racism in their past, I was not attacked by any democrat here. Only when I spoke about a republican canduidate did all the foolish ad hominems start rolling in from the same dumb ass whites that do it all the time. All republicans, all who swear that blacks should be able to think independently. But it seems that black independent thinking only means that blacks think the way they want us to. And that is an example of how the republican plantation operates.
> ...


I'm at home.


----------



## Billiejeens (Feb 17, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > And so its once again proven that if you don't think the way right wing whites want you to think, then you are attacked. I have not seen one democrat here attack me for saying that I will only vote for Bloomberg if he is the nominee. I have not been attacked by any democrat here for my opposition of Bernie Sander or Pete. And when I stated in the OP that blacks have always had to choose white candidates who had some racism in their past, I was not attacked by any democrat here. Only when I spoke about a republican canduidate did all the foolish ad hominems start rolling in from the same dumb ass whites that do it all the time. All republicans, all who swear that blacks should be able to think independently. But it seems that black independent thinking only means that blacks think the way they want us to. And that is an example of how the republican plantation operates.
> ...



I don't know about all that - but -
Blacks are not keen on open homosexuality, that is for sure true.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > And so its once again proven that if you don't think the way right wing whites want you to think, then you are attacked. I have not seen one democrat here attack me for saying that I will only vote for Bloomberg if he is the nominee. I have not been attacked by any democrat here for my opposition of Bernie Sander or Pete. And when I stated in the OP that blacks have always had to choose white candidates who had some racism in their past, I was not attacked by any democrat here. Only when I spoke about a republican canduidate did all the foolish ad hominems start rolling in from the same dumb ass whites that do it all the time. All republicans, all who swear that blacks should be able to think independently. But it seems that black independent thinking only means that blacks think the way they want us to. And that is an example of how the republican plantation operates.
> ...



I think you really need to stop thinking about white liberals when you are talking about blacks. I will vote for pete if he's the nominee. Obama didn't have to bury shit.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I'm black and we are less keen on trump.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




If Obama didn't have to bury it, why was he in denial about his affair with Larry Sinclair?  Seems sort of homophobic to deny his sodomy, no?


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...




Some blacks aren't keen on Trump.   But others like Iron Mike Tyson like him fine.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



LOLz.  

Name one racist judge appointed by Trump


----------



## cutter (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *Let me know when trump has made black unemployment equal to whites instead of double that of whites.
> *
> trump is the president now. Whataboutobama doesn't cut it. Especially when black unemployment was dropping for 7 years before trump sat his lard ass in the presidents chair. But since we  want to play whataboutobama, maybe if Obama got a third term and a democratic congress for the last 2 years, black unemployment would be the same as whites.


Not unless he found that "Magic Wand" that Trump must if found. Either Trump found that magic wand or he is a smart businessman and had the knowledge to make magic happen.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 17, 2020)

I fail to see why we should assume blacks have no independent thoughts and will vote as a single block no matter what. Seems insulting to people


----------



## Nostra (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Is every white person a racist to you?


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 17, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Denying something that never happened is not the same thing as being "in denial".  You're "in denial" that Donald Trump is a criminal, because there is overwhelming evidence of Trump's crimes, including numerous "settlements", he's paid out on criminal charges, bribes he's been caught paying, the refusal of American banks to lend him money, and over 3000 lawsuits.  Yet Trump cultist continue to believe he's a great businessman who is not a criminal.

They're also in denial that Trump is doing a lot of illegal and unconstitutional things which would get him arrested if he weren't President.

Neither we, nor Obama are "in denial" about Obama's sexuality because:

1.  There is no credible evidence anywhere that Obama is gay;

2.  Michelle Obama is not a transgender.  I can't even believe just posted that.  I cannot imagine the level of derangement you must have to post that with a straight face:

3.  Larry Sinclair:



> . . Public records and court filings reveal that he has a 27-year criminal record, *with a specialty in crimes involving deceit*. The record includes forgery charges in two states, one of which drew Sinclair a 16-year jail sentence. The Pueblo County, Colo., Sheriff's Office also has an outstanding warrant for Sinclair's arrest for forging an acquaintance's signature and stealing her tax refunds. . . .
> 
> . . . Colorado records list him with 13 aliases, including "Larye Vizcarra Avila" and "Mohammed Gahanan." His story has generally been ignored by the mainstream media, because he's been unable to substantiate his allegations.



To put it simply.  The only person "in denial" here is you.  You're in denial that your orange baboon is a running a criminal syndicate out of the West Wing.


----------



## Billiejeens (Feb 17, 2020)

Avatar4321 said:


> I fail to see why we should assume blacks have no independent thoughts and will vote as a single block no matter what. Seems insulting to people




Because of Historical Record?


----------



## Nostra (Feb 17, 2020)

BlindBoo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So Republicans helped poor black folks, not Obama.

Got it.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 believes all blacks should think alike.  He's the classic house ni**er.  Yassir massa, I be saying whatever yoos wan me to.
> ...


You're losing your grip, threatening physical violence.  Typical ghetto punk race baiter.


----------



## Billiejeens (Feb 17, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Exactly, 
Except there is no orange baboon, and no crimes even alleged by anyone credible.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Black thugs kill many more blacks than white cops ever thought of, you racist cocksucker.


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> 
> Poll: Overwhelming majority of black voters back any 2020 Democrat over Trump



Since it's rather obvious you aren't black, IM2...who told you what the black perspective is?  One of your black "friends"?


----------



## Rocko (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> 
> Poll: Overwhelming majority of black voters back any 2020 Democrat over Trump


. 

stop it with this bullshit already. Like you’ve been told a million times you don’t speak for blacks, dumbass. Grow up


----------



## Nostra (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Trump was getting awards and accolades for helping the black community for years.  Then he decided to run as a Republican, and instantly he became a racist.

weird.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 17, 2020)

Nostra said:


> Trump was getting awards and accolades for helping the black community for years.  Then he decided to run as a Republican, and instantly he became a racist.
> 
> weird.




It goes the other way, too.   Robert C. Byrd was the Grand Kleagle of the Triple K, burning crosses from coast to coast.

He decided to run as a Democrat, and instantly he became the Honky equivalent of MLK and Obama's mentor.


----------



## Nostra (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Lies.


----------



## Nostra (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Don’t break the law, you won’t end up in court, Dummy.


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 17, 2020)

Nostra said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Socialism helped poor folks, period.


----------



## Correll (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> 
> Poll: Overwhelming majority of black voters back any 2020 Democrat over Trump





So, your whole point is "racism" so blacks will vote for dems?


Gee thanks for the news flash. 


You know, I dont' judge blacks by you, and all blacks should be glad of that.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 17, 2020)

BlindBoo said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


Please, I've spent 22 years in a former workers' paradise and have yet to here that from anyone. Socialism just makes sure everyone is poor.


----------



## Billiejeens (Feb 17, 2020)

BlindBoo said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



You dont even know what it is.


----------



## okfine (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> 
> Poll: Overwhelming majority of black voters back any 2020 Democrat over Trump


One of my co-workers is a brother and when we talk about Fat Donnie he laughs.


----------



## Billiejeens (Feb 17, 2020)

okfine said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> ...



A brother. 

We have a bonafide expert here ya'll.


----------



## okfine (Feb 17, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


We work together. I depend on him as much as he depends on me. And by the way, Fuck You.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > I fail to see why we should assume blacks have no independent thoughts and will vote as a single block no matter what. Seems insulting to people
> ...



The historical record of fucked up republican policies are why more of us don't vote republican.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


Oh? I thought it was free stuff.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Blacks will not be voting in large numbers for trump.  I mean if Mike Tyson can represent all blacks...


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Nostra said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Olde Europe said:
> ...


I think I have made myself very clear on that matter.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...




What Republican policies do you all find to be "fucked up"?   Record low unemployment rates?  Peace and Prosperity? Pro-Life?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

cutter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Let me know when trump has made black unemployment equal to whites instead of double that of whites.
> ...


It has been neither.


----------



## Billiejeens (Feb 17, 2020)

okfine said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > okfine said:
> ...



And, fuck you.


----------



## Billiejeens (Feb 17, 2020)

okfine said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > okfine said:
> ...



Is his name Barack, and are you two on the down low?


----------



## Meathead (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> The historical record of fucked up republican policies are why more of us don't vote republican.


You mean the Emancipation Proclamation and ending slavery?


----------



## Billiejeens (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > okfine said:
> ...



Larger than normal
The plantation be losing its hold a little.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > okfine said:
> ...




I don't think that Iron Mike necessarily represents "all" blacks, but a growing number who appreciate what a tremendous job our President is doing.   Did you know that both Tyson and Trump are among those enshrined in the WWE Hall of Fame.


----------



## Billiejeens (Feb 17, 2020)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > The historical record of fucked up republican policies are why more of us don't vote republican.
> ...



Maybe it's the whole passing civil rights thingy.


----------



## Thunk (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## EvMetro (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> This is the consensus of the black community.​


This is racist against blacks when you generalize the entire race as being this fucking ignorant.  I KNOW there are freethinking and intelligent blacks out there, so your post is a lie.


----------



## B. Kidd (Feb 17, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Interesting point of view.   So its your contention that black voters are really pissed about what Trump did about black unemployment and his failure to open the borders for millions of illegals, and really pine for double digit unemployment, limitless abortion, gay marriage and economic collapse.
> 
> You might be right for all I know



Blacks use their own toes for target practice.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> 
> Poll: Overwhelming majority of black voters back any 2020 Democrat over Trump


Blacks have been allowed to vote since 1865, moron.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> MACAULAY said:
> 
> 
> > Your poll shows that Trump had 15% of the Black Vote when the poll was taken back in September, 2019.
> ...


What is your "10%" figure based on, other than pure whim, that is?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



Republican policy did not create the black unemployment we see now.

According to 24/7 Wall St, that means that Black unemployment is *86% above the national average*. It is also 112% higher than the rate among white Americans, and 125% above the rate for Asian Americans. This means that overall the unemployment rate for Blacks under Obama’s administration versus the rate under Trump’s administration is about the same.









​*House passes Voting Rights bill with just one Republican vote*
By Josh Israel
December 6, 2019

The Voting Rights Advancement Act aims to restore protections decimated by the Supreme Court in 2013.

The House of Representatives passed H.R. 4, the Voting Rights Advancement Act of 2019, by a vote of 228-186 on Friday.

*Just one Republican — Rep. Brian Fitzpatrick (R-PA) — voted for it, while 186 Republicans voted no.
*
The historical record of fucked up republican policies are why more of us don't vote republican.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> 
> Poll: Overwhelming majority of black voters back any 2020 Democrat over Trump
> 
> ​



If you want to get rid of racism. People like you need to shut the fuk up and quit bringing it up. I am not, most of us are not racist. YOU ARE


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> ...


Wrong. A law was passed that got shot down during the civil rights cases of  the 1880's. The right for blacks to vote was determined a state right, not a federal one. So states could deny blacks the right to vote and did. Do not  try to argue when you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## okfine (Feb 17, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...


You think that bothers me eh BillyBoy. Sounds to me that talking about dick fascinates you.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MACAULAY said:
> ...


Gallup polls for the last 3 years. Look white boy, I am black and no matter what, I know more about how blacks do things than you do.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> ...



So if we want to get rid of terrorism, we just stop talking about it. Right?

"A 2017 poll done the wake of the violence in Charlottesville, Virginia, finds that while Americans widely say they oppose racism and white nationalism, many still appear to hold far-right, white supremacist views.

The Ipsos poll, for Thomson Reuters and the University of Virginia Center for Politics, was conducted online from Aug. 21 to Sept. 5 ― in the weeks following the deadly white supremacist rally in Charlottesville. It sampled around 5,360 American adults, asking questions about race that respondents could agree or disagree with to varying degrees.

“While there is relatively little national endorsement of neo-Nazis and white supremacists,” according to the release describing the poll’s findings, “there are troubling levels of support for certain racially-charged ideas and attitudes frequently expressed by extremist groups.”

While the vast majority of Americans polled expressed support for racial equality when asked in so many words ― 70 percent strongly agreed that “all races are equal,” and 89 percent agreed that all races should be treated equally ― people’s responses got murkier when it came to expressing their viewpoints on particular issues related to race and extremism.

*Thirty-one percent of Americans polled strongly or somewhat agreed that ‘America must protect and preserve its White European heritage.’*

For instance, while only 8 percent of respondents said they supported white nationalism as a group or movement, a far larger percentage said they supported viewpoints widely held by white supremacist groups: 31 percent of Americans polled strongly or somewhat agreed that “America must protect and preserve its White European heritage,” and 39 percent agreed that “white people are currently under attack in this country.”

Most Americans Oppose White Supremacists, But Many Share Their Views: Poll | HuffPost

In 2017 .00046 percent of all Americans died by murder. Do we stop talking about that too?

STFU.


----------



## B. Kidd (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Is that why you have only 3 toes left?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the consensus of the black community.​
> ...



No it's not racist. What is racist is how whites like you keep repeating that somehow we are not thinking independently because we oppose trump.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Wrong, asshole:

Black suffrage - Wikipedia​
_In other countries throughout history, all people including women, were able to obtain the right to vote through the course of national independence. However, black men in the United States did not gain the right to vote until after the Civil War. In 1870, the 15th Amendment was ratified to prohibit states from denying a male citizen the right to vote based on “race, color or previous condition of servitude."_​


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Post the polls, douchebag.

Being black doesn't prove jack shit.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You aren't thinking independently because you regurgitate the same exact drek spewed by the fake news media.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 17, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> Is that why you have only 3 toes left?


God, now he can only count to 13.


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 17, 2020)

Meathead said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



Let me rephrase that to be from an American perspective.  This social program helped poor people of every color and didn't cost the tax payers a dime and didn't make anyone poor.  You're stupid if you believed the Obamaphone false narrative.


----------



## imawhosure (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Hey, Black people have a tough time here, they really, really, do.

Look at how many are getting killed.  IM has a point!

By the way IM, who is killing all these Black people?

Why, other BLACK PEOPLE!  So your side are ant-racist-racists-)

Know what, my grandkids are 1/2 Black, I won't allow them to go within 10 mls of a big city.  You all just keep aborting and killing each other, and see where that gets you!


----------



## Winco (Feb 17, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> So its your contention that black voters are really pissed about what Trump did about black unemployment



What EXACTLY did trump do for Black Unemployment?
Yes, it has continued the downward trend set 10 years ago.
But what has trump done?

You don't know, just following the numbers.
*Trump certainly doesn't know, and that is hilarious.*

Q:  "Hey DJT, which policy you enacted reversed the trend on Black Unemployment"?

Disclaimer, I know it is not reversed, just following a 10 year trend.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 17, 2020)

BlindBoo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...




Are you saying that the Obamaphone gal was lying?     That Romney didn't suck, bad?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



No, I am not wrong.
Blacks were supposed to have been given the right to vote by the fifteenth amendment.

The *Fifteenth Amendment* (*Amendment XV*) to the United States Constitution prohibits the federal government and each state from denying a citizen the right to vote based on that citizen's "race, color, or previous condition of servitude." It was ratified on February 3, 1870, as the third and last of the Reconstruction Amendments.

Fifteenth Amendment to the United States Constitution - Wikipedia

But alas, the constitution didn't matter to whites.

*Minor v. Happersett*, U.S. Supreme Court case in which the court ruled unanimously in 1874 that the right of suffrage was not protected by the Fourteenth Amendment to the U.S. Constitution.

In its decision the Supreme Court declared that the privileges and immunities of citizenship are not defined by the U.S. Constitution; thus, individual states’ enfranchisement of male citizens only was not necessarily a violation of the citizenship rights of women. This finding effectively put an end to attempts to win voting rights for women through court decree. Subsequent efforts in the woman suffrage movement in the United States focused on the revision of voting laws of individual states and on the ratification of a separate amendment to the Constitution.

Minor v. Happersett | law case

Now before the excuses start from the racists about how this only applied to women:

_*United States v. Reese*_, 92 U.S. 214 (1876), was a voting rights case in which the United States Supreme Court narrowly construed the 15th Amendment to the United States Constitution, which provides that suffrage for citizens can not be restricted due to race, color or the individual having previously been a slave.

This was the Supreme Court's first voting rights case under the Fifteenth Amendment and the Enforcement Act of 1870. A Kentucky electoral official had refused to register an African‐American's vote in a municipal election and was indicted under two sections of the 1871 act: section 1 required that administrative preliminaries to elections be conducted without regard to race, color, or previous condition of servitude; section 2 forbade wrongful refusal to register votes where a prerequisite step “required as foresaid” had been omitted.

The Court held that the Fifteenth Amendment did not confer the right of suffrage, but it prohibited exclusion from voting on racial grounds. The justices invalidated the operative section 3 of the Enforcement Act since it did not repeat the amendment's words about race, color, and servitude. They ruled that the section exceeded the scope of the Fifteenth Amendment. This ruling was the grounds for which the Ku Klux Klan was invented, as it provided white southerners with legal reassurance.

United States v. Reese - Wikipedia

This was an 8-1 SCOTUS decision whereby the court decided that,"the 15th amendment did not guarantee the right to vote but it just prevented states from giving preference to one citizen over another on account of race or color." Chief Justice Morrison Waite, a *REPUBLICAN. *


----------



## imawhosure (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Do you realize how DUMB that statement is, lol!

If we used your logic, every white person in America would have voted against Obama.

You are a RACE HUSTLER!  You talk about what BLACK America thinks, instead of what America thinks.  We aren't SEGREGATING America by the color of a persons skin, YOU are!


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 17, 2020)

BlindBoo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


Social programs didn't cost the taxpayers a dime?


----------



## imawhosure (Feb 17, 2020)

imawhosure said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



The REAL problem with IM is---------->he is angry dude...…….or maybe dudette who needs an excuse to be angry.

His/her solution?

Because I am Black, therefore I can be-)

If that isn't the sorriest excuse I have heard in years for being an arrogant Leftist, I don't know what is!


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Yeah, America isn't perfect.  That's all you proved.  I am not interested in detailing every last imperfection of our government.

23 African Americans Were Elected to Congress Before the Civil Rights Movement |


----------



## okfine (Feb 17, 2020)

Trump's 2020 plan to target black, Hispanic and suburban female voters - Axios


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 17, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



No I'm saying she's stupid if she believed that.  What's next Einstein, that girl that said Obama was gonna pay her rent too?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



The damage that imperfection has created in black communities has not been fixed and until it is, showing 23 blacks who were elected to congress before civil, rights is not going to work towards fixing the inequality that white racism has created.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Puhleeze.   There are no limits one blacks voting.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

imawhosure said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



Wrong. Black concerns are American concerns so I don't have to address my concerns about problems people like me face in order to please your ass. On top of that, I read pages of racist bullshit from people like you in this forum every day. Don't tell me that whites like you aren't trying to segregate America by somebody's skin color. Nobody black decided that every white person that voted against Obama was somehow tied to some white plantation unable to think independently. You are the stupid one and you've shown it again here. Our problem with whites is about a behavior pattern that has lasted for more than 400 years. Not skin color.


----------



## whitehall (Feb 17, 2020)

The majority of commercials depict Black people as ordinary middle class citizens these days. Why do (white) left wingers insist on treating Black people as a curiosity or political pets rather American citizens? The short answer is that democrats can't get elected by successful Americans They need an angry (dwindling) base that considers themselves victims in the greatest Country in the World.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Tough. Time to grow up and get over something that never happened to you.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



When you turn black and live, come tell me about how white racism has not caused damage to black communities.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

whitehall said:


> The majority of commercials depict Black people as ordinary middle class citizens these days. Why do (white) left wingers insist on treating Black people as a curiosity or political pets rather American citizens? The short answer is that democrats can't get elected by successful Americans They need an angry (dwindling) base that considers themselves victims in the greatest Country in the World.


Commercials are not reality.


----------



## imawhosure (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> > imawhosure said:
> ...



With 3, 1/2 Black grandchildren, I am a racist?  

I find that hilarious, lol!  You really are a RACE BAITER, and a pathetic person who wants to divide.  YOU GOT NOTHING but hate.

Let me tell you something-----------> If white people hated Black people as much as you claim, you would all have been killed a century ago.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Except it has.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 17, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Without the white oppression boogyman to fall back on black democrats would have to take responsibility for their own failure

this way they can blame all other troubles on others


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



How much cotton have you picked?
How many times have you been forced to the back of the bus?
How many times have you been forced to drink from the black fountain?
How many diners have refused you service?

Stuff it kid.


----------



## Nostra (Feb 17, 2020)

BlindBoo said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


It helps everyone become poor, period.

Watch the video in this link and get an education, Stupid.

Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

imawhosure said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > imawhosure said:
> ...



Well, you seem to have problems with facing the truth about how white racism continues today. I'm no race baiter, but you have been race pimped to believe that blacks who speak out on continuing white racism are race baiters. You got things ass backwards. This nation is divided and has always been and it will not come together only on terms set only by whites. Those like you are keeping us divided. Blacks, as well as every other non white group in this country, have legitimate grievances relative to how whites have treated us and it is just time whites started listening before you become a minority and get done to you what you did to everyone else because you refused to do so.


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 17, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



The one we were talking about didn't Zippy!  "*The program is paid for by telecommunications companies through the nonprofit Universal Service Administrative Company, not through taxpayer revenue."*


----------



## Nostra (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Funny how you claim to know how white folks do things too.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAGuy1 said:
> ...



How many jobs have I been refused while whites with less qualifications got them? More than 10.
How many promotions was I denied while whites I trained got promoted? 5-10
How many times have I been stopped for driving while black? Over 100
How many restaurant did I sit and watch whites who came in long after I ordered get served, more than 50.
How many times have I been followed while shopping while whites aren't? Over 1,000
How many interviews was I not given because my name sounded too black? Unknown.

Don't try to be a smart ass, white boy.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Who said it didn't?   The question here is whether there are currently any obstructions to blacks voting.  There aren't.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


That's testimonial evidence, which is scientifically worthless.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Nostra said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I don't know why whites do a lot of things, but you see dumb ass, since there are 5 times more whites than blacks as you racists are so proud to point out when you are shown your criminality, this means that blacks get a heavy exposure to whites in a wide variety of situations. Whites can be isolated from blacks for years or even a lifetime.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Actually thanks to John Roberts and other conservatives in the SCOTUS pertaining to Shelby v. Holder there are. And voting is not the only obstruction.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You're a race baiter.  That much is obvious.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Look on the bright side, You've had a lot more boyfriends in prison.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


obstruction" of what? 

I think you just admitted that there are no obstructions to blacks voting.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


My "criminality?"  What crimes have I committed?


----------



## Nostra (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



*On top of that, I read pages of racist bullshit from people like you in this forum every day. *

Fucking hilarious coming from a blatant racist who is incapable of posting without mentioning race.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



*Blacks, as well as every other non white group in this country, have legitimate grievances relative to how whites have treated us*

How you were treated when?

you have as much opportunity to succeed as any other person in America

but you have apply yourself and stop making stupid decisions with your life


----------



## Nostra (Feb 17, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




With all the blaming of others I'm guessing IQ2 is a massive failure at life.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You're a liar kid and your pointless anecdote means nothing. You're the kind who takes/bares NO personal responsibility for anything he does. It's ALWAYS whitey's fault. This white boy won't buy you're race pimping crap.


----------



## Nostra (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You are quite the victim, black boy.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 17, 2020)

BlindBoo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


In other words, Americans paid for it when they paid their cell phone bill.


----------



## Nostra (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Not sure what your incoherent, dumbass rant has to do with my post.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


What the fuck are you talking about?  There are no obstructions to blacks voting, not matter what Roberts says.


----------



## Correll (Feb 17, 2020)

Nostra said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...




He is like that, a lot.


----------



## Olde Europe (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> How many jobs have I been refused while whites with less qualifications got them? More than 10.
> How many promotions was I denied while whites I trained got promoted? 5-10
> How many times have I been stopped for driving while black? Over 100
> How many restaurant did I sit and watch whites who came in long after I ordered get served, more than 50.
> ...



Let me know in case you get a reasonable response to that from that guy - who deserves the top spot on everyone's ignore list anyway.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Feb 17, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > How many jobs have I been refused while whites with less qualifications got them? More than 10.
> ...



Your little black friend is out of his league.


----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 17, 2020)

MACAULAY said:


> Possibly the best thing I have ever seen....Lonesome Dove.


My favorite movie of all time!


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Wrong. You're a chump that repeats the standard dumb white racist bullshit and asks the same  dumb white racist questions like you think we don't know that racists do things differently now than the times you asked questions about.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Try shutting the fuck up white boy. Every time you whites get your asses busted you come up with the you don't speak for all blacks bullshit. If I was one of those mealy mouthed black sellouts, you'd be more than happy to say I speak for all blacks.



*White boy? *That's why racism is still alive, fuktards like you that never  can shut the f up.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Feb 17, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> I can do whatever the fuck I want- and I'm as sane as you.



You think that shitard is sane? Think again


----------



## Correll (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Olde Europe said:
> ...



lol, you said racist. Wow. Hilarious.


----------



## Norman (Feb 17, 2020)

The problem is not that you are black, it is that you are a loser.

Welfare destroyed the black community and you are moaning for more, and because you are a racist whitey must pay for it. You are stupid as well...


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

So like todays lesson has proven, whites that hijacked the term conservative are unable to accept blacks who decide to not support republicans. Instead of staying on topic, they will ad hominem and use personal attacks and even stoop to racial slurs because a black person dares to vote democrat. Not one democrat has attacked me for opposing a candidate they support, nor do we see white democrats in this or any other thread instructing blacks on how we need to vote democrat. Only republicans are doing this and if you don't, the  slave patrols to come get you. Therefore it has been proven by the behavior of these right wingers that any black person supporting the republican party is a slave on the right wing plantation and if you don't sing how right wing massa says, he'll try pulling the whip.






Good evening.​


----------



## Norman (Feb 17, 2020)

Fact: Blacks have single motherhood rate of 70% because they drank the leftist cool-aid. 

Other fact: If blacks want to be taken seriously they must distance themselves from leftists victim Olympics bullshit. Only one big loser could fall for that crap.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 17, 2020)

We'll have the real black view in Nov .the ones who vote anyway .


----------



## Norman (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> So like todays lesson has proven, whites that hijacked the term conservative are unable to accept blacks who decide to not support republicans. Instead of staying on topic, they will ad hominem and use personal attacks and even stoop to racial slurs because a black person dares to vote democrat. Not one democrat has attacked me for opposing a candidate they support, nor do we see white democrats in this or any other thread instructing blacks on how we need to vote democrat. Only republicans are doing this and if you don't, the  slave patrols to come get you. Therefore it has been proven by the behavior of these right wingers that any black person supporting the republican party is a slave on the right wing plantation and if you don't sing how right wing massa says, he'll try pulling the whip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not one democrat has attacked you because you agree with them 100% of the time. If you wouldn't you would be called an uncle Tom.

A other reason is that you are a loser as should be clear to all by now. Democrats love losers, republicans love winners.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Norman said:


> The problem is not that you are black, it is that you are a loser.
> 
> Welfare destroyed the black community and you are moaning for more, and because you are a racist whitey must pay for it. You are stupid as well...


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

So like todays lesson has proven, whites that hijacked the term conservative are unable to accept blacks who decide to not support republicans. Instead of staying on topic, they will ad hominem and use personal attacks and even stoop to racial slurs because a black person dares to vote democrat. Not one democrat has attacked me for opposing a candidate they support, nor do we see white democrats in this or any other thread instructing blacks on how we need to vote democrat. Only republicans are doing this and if you don't, the  slave patrols to come get you. Therefore it has been proven by the behavior of these right wingers that any black person supporting the republican party is a slave on the right wing plantation and if you don't sing how right wing massa says, he'll try pulling the whip.






Good evening.​


----------



## Norman (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is not that you are black, it is that you are a loser.
> ...



When it comes to welfare whites overwhelmingly pay and blacks overwhelmingly receive. Of course there are more white recipients because there are more white people, not difficult to realize for someone with room temperature IQ.

And what do we get for that welfare? 70% single motherhood rate... which is equivalent to 70% cancer.

I suppose the 30% who were smart enough to not fall for the scam will vote for Trump. Obviously IM2 took the plantation bait.


----------



## Correll (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> So like todays lesson has proven, whites that hijacked the term conservative are unable to accept blacks who decide to not support republicans. Instead of staying on topic, they will ad hominem and use personal attacks and even stoop to racial slurs because a black person dares to vote democrat. Not one democrat has attacked me for opposing a candidate they support, nor do we see white democrats in this or any other thread instructing blacks on how we need to vote democrat. Only republicans are doing this and if you don't, the  slave patrols to come get you. Therefore it has been proven by the behavior of these right wingers that any black person supporting the republican party is a slave on the right wing plantation and if you don't sing how right wing massa says, he'll try pulling the whip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We don't attack you for opposing republican candidates. We attack you for saying completely insane and insulting shit. 

If, you were to say, "I oppose Trump because I don't believe trade deficits matter" we would happily tell you, on topic, why you are wrong.


It is went you say something along the lines of "I oppose TRump because <blah, blah, blah> racism and racism and slavery and white people are stupid, and <blah, blah, blah,> racism and white people are evil and anyone that says otherwise is stupid, <blah, blah, blah>



then you're going to get a more colorful response.


----------



## EvMetro (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



It is racist against blacks when you generalize the entire race as being this fucking ignorant.  I KNOW there are freethinking and intelligent blacks out there who operate independently of what you think the entire race does.  You are a racist and a bigot


----------



## tigerred59 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> 
> Poll: Overwhelming majority of black voters back any 2020 Democrat over Trump


*My friend I am 100% behind your comments, however, anybody but Trump is not a winning strategy. A zillion dollars spent on both sides will not compete with Voter Turnout...that my friend is the key in all this and sadly, black voters are not the base one should depend on in a general election, especially black male voters. *


----------



## easyt65 (Feb 17, 2020)

So Trump liberated blacks from the Democrats' 'plantation' and their policies of 'economic slavery' ...

...and Snowflakes are trying to convince them to come on back because ' everyone is doing it'?!



This sounds a lot like how Bloomberg declared all blacks and Latino youth are just carbon copies who can't individually think for themselves....


----------



## tigerred59 (Feb 17, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> I suspect no Black person has ever had to live as a white person. Would that be correct?


*OJ did it, Michael Jackson did it, a lot of black people pile on the white man's bullshit persona and is accepted as being white, with all its privileges and perks. Now, what is really astounding is poor white trash cans....live among us, bullshit with us, trapped in poverty and hopelessness like us, but still think in that brain dead head, they're better...but still poor and stupid and gotta blame us for their plight in life.*


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> ...



We must be vigilant in stopping voter suppression and being a black male, I hope my fellow men are not dumb enough to sit this one out or be fooled by fake employment numbers.


----------



## easyt65 (Feb 17, 2020)

Years....decades of indoctrination....

As I said, Trump turned the 'world' upside down for blacks, whereas Democrats fear-mongered, bought votes, used economic slavery, and kept them dependent on handouts.

Barry did less than nothing - black unemployment was almost twice that of whites....now its the lowest in US history.

Any blacks listening to Democrats must like the TASTE of LEFTOVER BULLSHIT .... because that's all the Democrats are FEEDING THEM ..


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> So Trump liberated blacks from the Democrats' 'plantation' and their policies of 'economic slavery' ...
> 
> ...and Snowflakes are trying to convince them to come on back because ' everyone is doing it'?!
> 
> ...


Except  trump did not liberate blacks from anything.


----------



## easyt65 (Feb 17, 2020)

STRONGEST ECONOMY IN DECADES 

LOWEST BLACK UNEMPLOYMENT EVER IN US HISTORY

LOWEST DEPENDENCY ON FOOD STAMPS, UNEMPLOYMENT, MEDICARE IN DECADES

MANUFACTURING JOBS *BARRY SAID WERE GONE FOREVER* ARE BACK

MOST AMERICANS WORKING AT ONE TIME EVER IN US HISTORY

MORE JOBS

HIGHER PAY

BONUSES 

RAISES

HIGHEST STOCK MARKETS - HIGHLY SUCCESSFUL 401Ks

(BETTER FOREIGN POLICY / FOREIGN RELATIONS THAN UNDER BARRY -- AMB YAVONOVICH)

.....


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Olde Europe said:
> ...



Wrong, you are just one more run of the mill racist pig kid. You spew your hatred and act all self righteous as if you are a beacon in the night beckoning, calling the great unwashed masses out of the darkness and into your "light/truth".


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> Years....decades of indoctrination....
> 
> As I said, Trump turned the 'world' upside down for blacks, whereas Democrats fear-mongered, bought votes, used economic slavery, and kept them dependent on handouts.
> 
> ...


The only one here indoctrinated is you. Black unemployment is still twice that of whites.




​According to 24/7 Wall St, that means that Black unemployment is *86% above the national average*. It is also 112% higher than the rate among white Americans, and 125% above the rate for Asian Americans. This means that overall the unemployment rate for Blacks under Obama’s administration versus the rate under Trump’s administration is about the same.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAGuy1 said:
> ...



Yeah right. When you can tell me the national policy  that eliminated white racism, I'll take you seriously. Right now you asked me some questions and I answered them. Now all your punk ass has left is the usual white racist declaration of my supposed racism hoping to shut me up because you lost.


----------



## easyt65 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Years....decades of indoctrination....
> ...



What do you not understand about 'lowest black unemployment rate in US history'?

Especially compared to the sky-high rate it was under Barry?

You sound like either a white Democrat posing as a black person, attempting to con blacks vs k onto the plantation or either what was called a 'House Negro'.

I wonder which one...


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Norman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Wrong.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



What I understand is that trump didn't do it. I am definitely black and in no way a house negro. The chart shows the  truth. Black unemployment dropped more under Obama than trump. He's done nothing that produced the numbers but sit in the presidents chair and talk. The sky high rate was the result of a near depression created by another republican president. But you live disingenuously so you think that you can just keep repeating a phrase and that's enough.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Norman (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You should rename the thread for accuracy

"The loser's view on the 2020 presidential election."

And yeah, it sure sucks to be loser when everyone else is embracing winning under Trump.


----------



## easyt65 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Yeah right. When you can tell me the national policy  that eliminated white racism, I'll take you seriously.



Now you sound like a black person who LIVES for racism...one who LIVES for the injustice / cause .... because without it you have nothing and are nothing ... for you there will NEVER be and end to it - the nation HAS to be divided by it forever because railing against it gives you meaning, purpose, and identity...

'Racism' is a SOCIALIST / political tool to keep the people divided, divided against each other, distracted from the crimes and crap they continue to engage in....

'Racism' is also a MULTI-BILLION DOLLAR A YEAR INDUSTRY:

Race-baiters like Al Sharpton and Jessie Jackson make / made a living off of keeping racism raging...if it had been solved over night they would have had to get REAL jobs like everyone else....

Racism-prolonging/generating organizations like the NAACP would have no money coming in without RACISM...its their money-maker

Politicians have been fanning and using racism to manipulate and control little sheep for DECADES, dividing the nation, and RAKING IN THE CASH to fund them, their elections, & keeping them in office....

Read Saul Alensky's book, 'Rules for Radicals' - which Barry quoted during his Inauguration, and then tell me what you think about Socialists / Socialism using racism to divide unified nations and keep unified nations divided....

Every time I see some snowflake / black railing about 'whitey' I see another duped sheep, brainwashed, indoctrinated, manipulated, pushing the message of division, and helping the socialists / politicians to distract people from what's really going on....

Nice job.

.


----------



## easyt65 (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> What I understand is that trump didn't do it.


Then you understand nothing but ignorance and the lies of your masters...


----------



## hadit (Feb 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> And so its once again proven that if you don't think the way right wing whites want you to think, then you are attacked. I have not seen one democrat here attack me for saying that I will only vote for Bloomberg if he is the nominee. I have not been attacked by any democrat here for my opposition of Bernie Sander or Pete. And when I stated in the OP that blacks have always had to choose white candidates who had some racism in their past, I was not attacked by any democrat here. Only when I spoke about a republican canduidate did all the foolish ad hominems start rolling in from the same dumb ass whites that do it all the time. All republicans, all who swear that blacks should be able to think independently. But it seems that black independent thinking only means that blacks think the way they want us to. And that is an example of how the republican plantation operates.



Be honest. Would you vote for rich white guy Bloomberg over third party Jesse Jackson?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2020)

BlindBoo said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Kind of the way Ortega and you 5th Columnists helped the Mosquito Indians in Nicaragua? 

My good friend Bil Stunbmun wrote of Nicaragua;

{The Sandinista support club at Berkeley was huge. Besides virtually all the faculty, there were some students in the club too.  And the rallies were often more than just an excuse to get together to eat Dr. Tim’s sugar cubes and consume Loof’s crops; the way most faculty staff meetings were, this was real activism.  The dream was starting to come true for many of the Berkeley professors; a workers’ paradise in North America. Hopes were almost as high as the average professor.

I almost went to Nicaragua with the club. A group of the students who were enrolled in Native American studies were planning to go down to help Comrade Ortega round up the defiant Mosquito Indians who refused to join the collective farms established by the Sandinista liberators. These students knew that nothing teaches the plight of Native Americans as much as rounding up and killing Indians; if they missed their chance with Ortega, they’d probably never get another one. I would have gone, but there was talk of working at one of the collective farms, which wasn’t appealing. 

So I stayed at Berkley and continued my education.  After my 7th year at Berkeley, some of the administration started making noises about me graduating. I couldn’t imagine anything worse. I had no idea where I would go or what I would do if I graduated. I had chosen my major carefully and wisely, so there was little danger of actual employment. There are few help wanted ads for studying the migration patterns of Peruvian Sea Cucumbers. To distract from the looming danger of graduation and the loss of federal grant and aid, I buried myself in working for the Sandinistas and the expansion of workers ideals in all of Central America.}


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 17, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



Shit, Boo is a Sandinista from way back. An Ortega promoter looking for a Soviet base on the North American continent.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Dumbass if Bloomberg implemented a program that specifically targeted blacks what in the fuck gives you the ideal that he wouldn't appoint judges that would make unfair rulings against blacks?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 18, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > There are certain American Blacks who are so great, who usually have Whitey in their ancestry, so brilliant.  Then there are the 99.9999999% of the others.
> ...



Of course he does. As does Don King. They all did business together back in the 80's when Tyson was in his heyday, King was the top boxing promoter and tRUMP was trying to bring as many marquee boxing matches to his casino venues as possible.

How Mike Tyson planted the seeds for Trump’s White House takeover


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 18, 2020)

Nostra said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Olde Europe said:
> ...


Actually it might not be about race I'M2 more than likely is an asshole in real life.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


This is your history with the democrat party. Do not ever think white democrats will give you the power


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 18, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the consensus of the black community.​
> ...



Exactly who do those that you mentioned above, "lead"?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 18, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Talk about mental derangement TDS is not healthy you're the one in denial


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



This is the history of  the republican party you don't want to talk about.






This is my history with the democratic party.​





Blacks have been given power in that party.
​


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

*" I'm sure that some black people feel that way. But leaders like Tyson, Don King, Rodman and Kanye disagree."*

These guys don't lead anybody.

And Rodman says Kim Jung Un is a great man. So do you support that?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


No this is the history of the democrat party and black America


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I know you would like that to be the history, but it's not. This is.




And since I am black, whites like you need to just shut your mouths trying to tell me about black America. Like I said, it's funny how only republicans are doing this, yet they try telling me how liberals are telling me how to think.

Now show me the black republican president or shut the fuck up.


----------



## harmonica (Feb 18, 2020)

the R word again = means nothing now


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

Why do whites ignore the 243 years worth of handouts they have received from the government?

Why do white republicans ignore the fact they are only republicans because of what the party promises to give them?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Words from a democrat house slave.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Why do whites ignore the 243 years worth of handouts they have received from the government?
> 
> Why do white republicans ignore the fact they are only republicans because of what the party promises to give them?


Why do you ignore the history of racism of the democrat party?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 18, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




Johnson also allegedly made the following statement, which in some cases still rings true today:

"*If you can convince the lowest white man he's better than the best colored man, he won't notice you're picking his pocket. Hell, give him somebody to look down on, and he'll empty his pockets for you."*

I am old enough to recall Johnson stepping in after Kennedy was assassinated, and with him being a southern white man during that era, he was typical in his choice of language.

The voting age blacks of the 60"s had 2 choices:

Choose someone who would "REFER TO THEM" using the N word, in private, or  choose someone who would "TREAT THEM," like they were still slaves in public.

The majority took the first choice, with no illusions about what they were getting.

Here is an example of that,:

https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/lbj-sends-federal-troops-to-alabama


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Thank you my brother because these white idiots don't seem to understand what we blacks know and actually think they can run this pile of crap on us and we are supposed to jump to the republican party. Shit, I'm not even a full democrat but when it comes to national offices I damn sure won't be voting for anyone from the republican party of white supremacy.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do whites ignore the 243 years worth of handouts they have received from the government?
> ...



I don't.  And I damn sure don't ignore the racism in todays republican party. Don't come to me with that you're living in the past bullshit when I am talking about white racism, then try telling me how I should recognize the 1860 democratic party. Republicans have been equally racist that's why blacks left the party. Learn that. Then shut your mouth.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Show me the republican black president or shut the fuck up.


----------



## Thunderbird (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


What Republican policies do you classify as racist or supremacist?


----------



## EvMetro (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Show me the republican black president or shut the fuck up.


Is this rhetoric meant to represent how all blacks talk?  If blacks don't use this kind of rhetoric, are they sellouts?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

Thunderbird said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



House passes Voting Rights bill with just one Republican vote


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Show me the republican black president or shut the fuck up.
> ...



Show me the black republican president or shut  the fuck up.


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 18, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



Nah you wannabe fascist twit, it is a social program that provides low cost communications for low-income Americans that when you peel it back, it ultimately gets paid by consumers and the Telecoms.

Having fun fighting your phantom of the old USSR?


----------



## DGS49 (Feb 18, 2020)

The American Negroes' lock-step support of Democrat politicians is a sad manifestation of a general unwillingness or inability to think clearly.  When inner-city "Black" precincts vote 95%+ for Democrats it is nothing more than Herd Mentality writ large - which does not speak well of the intelligence of the group in question.

And this is not because the particular Democrat is not worthy, or a particular Republican is manifestly better, it is because in all cases, the better candidate for Black America, or for any particular Black voter IS DEBATABLE.  And if that community were capable of rational debate, the division of votes would be rational...65-35 or some such ratio.  In the case of 95%+ for one candidate, in the absence of some horrific reason for the discrepancy, there is no rational justification.

In the case of Donald Trump, the only substantive indication of racism is his background is a problem with the family's racial policies with regard to rental properties in New York more than fifty years ago.  And even that is a bogus charge, as every large real estate manager in New York was doing exactly the same thing as Trump Properties at the time, but the Trump's were the most visible, and hence drew the attention of the Leftist bureaucrats in charge.

But where is the evidence in the past 50 years of any animus of Donald Trump toward Black Americans?  Of the hundreds and hundreds of Blacks employed by Trump properties and Black contractors hired by Trump entities, the Leftist Media have yet to come up with a single credible complaint by an American Black of RACIAL discrimination.

And I won't even get into the statistics on developments for the past three years, which demonstrate that the Black unemployment rate improves significantly, Black household incomes increase significantly, Black home ownership is trending upward, as is Black entrepreneurship.    Which is NOT to say that EVERY Black should vote for Donald Trump.  But there are real, rational reasons why many Blacks would see his policies as more advantageous than the phony, cynical promises of FREE STUFF from the Democrat Clown Car candidates.

If the OP is correct, and essentially "all" Blacks are united against Trump, that says a hell of a lot more about the intellectual firepower of the group in question than it does about the success of the Trump Administration in addressing the real concerns of Blacks living in America.  Pity the politician who works hard to address the concerns of a particular group, then that group is too oblivious to notice what is being done for them.


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 18, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Is the fate of the Trumpublican party to endlessly post false memes on Social Media.  Lincolns quotes can be sourced to the debates where he was campaigning to a very white and very racist electorate, whereas those are phony LBJ quotes.  Mind you he was a crass bastard and nearly everybody used the near censored word.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 18, 2020)

BlindBoo said:


> Mind you he was a crass bastard and nearly everybody used the near censored word.



That's a load of shit if I every heard one.

Sophisticated people didn't called black people "n-words" back in the 60's.   I was a kid, I remember my old man telling me that it reflects more on the speaker than it does on the black people, and Poles are supposed to be better than that.

He was right, of course.


----------



## EvMetro (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Try as much as you like to make it look like ALL blacks speak with that ignorant rhetoric, but many blacks like Candace Owens have proven that not all blacks are as ugly and ghetto as you.  You are a disservice to blacks everywhere.


----------



## DGS49 (Feb 18, 2020)

President Johnson - bless his heart - referred to Black people as "Niggra's."  Sort of halfway between "nig*er" and Negro.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

Candace Owens is ignorant. So show me the first black republican president or shut the fuck up.


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 18, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Mind you he was a crass bastard and nearly everybody used the near censored word.
> ...



Not sure how sophisticated southern politicians were.  Not a lot of sophisticated people in the rural towns throughout the South I guess, cause they used it all the time.  It wasn't till we moved to a real city that we kids got the soap treatment.  I was still pretty young but it was ingrained already and we still used it, just not around mom, of course.  But you meet people and make friends and some times people come to realize we are all alike and to use such a denigrating term is just mean.


----------



## EvMetro (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Candace Owens is ignorant. So show me the first black republican president or shut the fuck up.


Luckily for blacks,  the world knows that the black view isn't the IM2 view.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 18, 2020)

BlindBoo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I prefer the truth over the lies the media feeds us.
Trump’s tweets are delicious.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> The American Negroes' lock-step support of Democrat politicians is a sad manifestation of a general unwillingness or inability to think clearly.  When inner-city "Black" precincts vote 95%+ for Democrats it is nothing more than Herd Mentality writ large - which does not speak well of the intelligence of the group in question.
> 
> And this is not because the particular Democrat is not worthy, or a particular Republican is manifestly better, it is because in all cases, the better candidate for Black America, or for any particular Black voter IS DEBATABLE.  And if that community were capable of rational debate, the division of votes would be rational...65-35 or some such ratio.  In the case of 95%+ for one candidate, in the absence of some horrific reason for the discrepancy, there is no rational justification.
> 
> ...



There is plenty of evidence of trumps racism or we wouldn't be calling him a racist. The statistics for the past 3 years did not start on trumps first day 3 years ago. I get real tired of whites doing what you have done. trump has done nothing for blacks but repeat over and over unemployment statistics. Considering the fact he has been undercutting civil rights as well as the racists he's putting on federal benches, there is no reason for blacks to consider him. Maybe if republicans had a better candidate, perhaps we could. But Colin Powell won't be running and Condoleeza Rice would be rejected the first moment she said AA needs to stay on the books. So until the racist right wing stops controlling the party, forget about getting any significant number of black votes at the presidential level. The mindset of whites who think we must consider any candidate that opposes our best interest says more about the mentality of that kind of white person than anything else that can be said.

I have voted for republicans in my home district for state office because I knew them and saw how they were all about equality regardless of race. But at the national level you don't have that. So there is no democratic plantation in politics because blacks do not vote on a straight party line ticket at any time. I think I am very qualified to say that and much more qualified than any white person here based on the fact that I am black. Why whites think they can tell us about being black, then get butthurt when blacks say you aren't qualified to talk about what you have never been, shows the same racist paternalism many whites have had since America became a country.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Candace Owens is ignorant. So show me the first black republican president or shut the fuck up.
> ...


The world knows that the majority of blacks hold my view. Now stop stalling. Show me the first black republican president or shut the fuck up.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Trumps tweets are lies. So apparently you don't give a damn about the truth.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> There is plenty of evidence of trumps racism or we wouldn't be calling him a racist. .




Romney, McCain, the Bushes were all cited as racists, sexists and nazis as well.   It seems to be a standard slur.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > There is plenty of evidence of trumps racism or we wouldn't be calling him a racist. .
> ...



Because they were. McCain opposed the King Holiday. Romney is a Mormon, which is a religion that did not allow blacks in it until the supreme court made them and the Bushes, well daddy bush tried killing a bunch of civil rights and GW wasn't the president, Dick Cheney was.


----------



## EvMetro (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> The world knows that the majority of blacks hold my view.


If this was true, there would be a lot of anti black racism going on.  Blacks would have a hard time getting hired, and everybody would hate blacks.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


IQ2...you is the sh*t!  Literally.


----------



## 007 (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Candace Owens is ignorant. So show me the first black republican president or shut the fuck up.


Statements like that - - - ^ ^ ^ - - -  just show the level of stupidity you possess, not to mention the deep seated degree of racism that's eaten up your brain.

YOU are not part of ANY solution. YOU are part of the PROBLEM. You're a common dumbass racist.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Candace Owens is ignorant. So show me the first black republican president or shut the fuck up.




Actually, 4 of America's 7 black presidents were Republican.

http://yourblackworld.net/2017/03/19/americas-6-black-presidents-before-obama/


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 18, 2020)

How odd, when I offer an opinion on politics, i am only offering my own, personal opinion on the metter. I dont speak for whites. How childish and ridiculous. I just speak for me.

I cannot imagine being so utterly insecure about my views as to claim to be speaking for an entire group. 

Seems to me that we would all be better off speaking as men or women offering our own independant views than a bunch of boys and girls who always bring their imaginary  posse with them to provide them courage.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 18, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Got to give those uppity one a little something just to keep them calm.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


No you're the idiot that doesn't realize he's being used by the white democrats. Just like a good field hand.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Dumbass we don't pick a person for what they look like


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 18, 2020)

BlindBoo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So it's your attempt to dodge history by claiming it's fake?


----------



## Billiejeens (Feb 18, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> How odd, when I offer an opinion on politics, i am only offering my own, personal opinion on the metter. I dont speak for whites. How childish and ridiculous. I just speak for me.
> 
> I cannot imagine being so utterly insecure about my views as to claim to be speaking for an entire group.
> 
> Seems to me that we would all be better off speaking as men or women offering our own* independant views* than a bunch of boys and girls who always bring their imaginary  posse with them to provide them courage.




One would have to have an independent mind to do that.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > The world knows that the majority of blacks hold my view.
> ...



You appear to be delusional. All that is already going on and it has nothing to do with my opinion because this has been the way white America has done things since America began. I suggest you subscribe to some black newspapers to learn what blacks really think instead of what you pretend blacks think.

Here is an article from the legendary black newspaper, The Chicago Defender.

Activists return to Mississippi with Jay-Z and other celebs to close Parchman | Chicago Defender
Roger Stone the fifth criminal in Trump’s corruption ring | Chicago Defender
Protecting democracy; an interview with Sen. Nina Turner | Chicago Defender

And start watching/listening to talk shows by blacks or with blacks as guests






You are ignorant to how blacks see things. I'm black and I'm not going to argue about this with some ignorant white dude. My view is held by the majority of black people in America, that's what I am telling you because that is how things are.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You dodge republican history completely. Then you lie about it.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > How odd, when I offer an opinion on politics, i am only offering my own, personal opinion on the metter. I dont speak for whites. How childish and ridiculous. I just speak for me.
> ...



You nor the other whites here like you think independently. Any white person that speaks out against racism in this forum is attacked and denigrated by people like you and that pussy doggietreats.


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


all people must think that not everything is against them. But when it affects them then they should question.


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 18, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




No. Lincoln said those words, and words like them during all the public debates he had with Douglas .

The Lincoln-Douglas Debates of 1858 - Lincoln Home National Historic Site (U.S. National Park Service)

Care to back up those phony LBJ quotes?


----------



## Billiejeens (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...




Example?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



You guys do it all the time. You guys always want to ask somebody else to show you an example of your wrongs but you never do the same. So while we blacks can't think independently because we mostly vote democrat, show me an example of the first black republican president.

And why is it that 75 percent of all Asians can vote democratic but not be slaves in the rice fields? Why do 69 percent the Hispanics vote democrat and aren't told they are slaves in the melon fields?

You guys are racist bastards.


----------



## Billiejeens (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So no actual example?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Trump has done nothing about black unemployment but talk about  the numbers.  And what trump is currently doing is going to take us back to the last economic collapse caused by republicans. We know what Obama did and we know that your depiction of his presidency is a lie.


Moronics like this, are what will cause the Democrat candidate to lose in a landslide.  American people just aren't that stupid.  Problem with people who talk jibberish like this, is that they confine their conversations to others to talk the same kind of jibberish. They're oblivious to the real RED United States.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 18, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...


All he knows is that he hates white people and any white person who reacts to his racism he calls racist, which then provides him proof that whites are racist.

If a white person prostrates themself in front of him, rolling on their back and peeing on their belly in abject humiliation at the mere fact they were born with white skin, then they can ALMOST redeem themself as not being racist.

.....but not quite since they are still the white devil, after all.


----------



## Thunderbird (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Consider: The Good Sense of Voter ID | National Review

And Obama served the plutocrats who placed him in power not the average African American citizen. Don’t be naive.

Obama's Big Sellout: The President has Packed His Economic Team with Wall Street Insiders

Liberal elites try to panic blacks into voting Democrat every election year, but do these elites really care about black people? Reducing the black population via abortion is of primary concern to liberal elites. Don’t be fooled.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 18, 2020)

Thunderbird said:


> Consider: The Good Sense of Voter ID | National Review
> 
> And Obama served the plutocrats who placed him in power not the average African American citizen. Don’t be naive.


There really is only one Voter ID issue.  That is to enact the requirement for CITIZENSHIP PROOF to vote, to prevent millions of illegal aliens from voting (95% Democrat)


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

Thunderbird said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thunderbird said:
> ...



Voter ID is based on fake bs. And I'm not naïve about anything. Had Obama initiated a pro black agenda like trump is this pro white one, he would have either been killed or removed by impeachment and conviction. So he did the best he could. Unfortunately for whites such as yourself, blacks long knew that the first black president would catch hell.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



Go look in any thread. Now find me the black republican president. Or even a black person that was nominated and won the republican party presidential spot. Maybe show us a republican vice president?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Voter ID is based on fake bs. And I'm not naïve about anything. Had Obama initiated a pro black agenda like trump is this pro white one, he would have either been killed or removed by impeachment and conviction. So he did the best he could. Unfortunately for whites such as yourself, blacks long knew that the first black president would catch hell.


Trump has not initiated a pro-white agenda. he has initiated a VERY pro-black agenda.

WATCH, LISTEN, & LEARN >>>


----------



## Thunderbird (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You mean the Democrats would have impeached him unjustly? The same people you trust to serve black interests?!

What would a “pro black agenda” look like? Lots of jobs for black folk?

Maybe prison reform?

Van Jones praises Trump-backed criminal justice reform bill: ‘A Christmas miracle’


----------



## Billiejeens (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



He's not even black.
He's a total fraud
When the first slave descendent is actually elected - that will be historic.


----------



## MAGAman (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Blacks live in a white dominated culture. Whites do not live in a black dominated culture. So then you can't try making an equivalence and be sane.


How is white dominated culture making you into a poor, pitiful victim?

It isnt.

You're a loser because of your actions, not because of whitey.


----------



## EvMetro (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


IM2, you should just get a fucking job and earn your own living like everyone else, and quit waiting for a fucking handout.  The left is so full of various minority groups who are looking for a handout that it doesn't make any difference what race or nationality you are, if you are a homo or not, or what religion you are.  You are simply another lefty with your hand out for free shit, and your race is no more special than anyone else's.  Get a fucking job.


----------



## Billiejeens (Feb 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...




If he could make the claim that he is also a transgender, Muslim, he could at least move to the front part of the handout line.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



You really need to stop assuming this kind of shit boy. I am retired and I started working at age 9. Now shut your ass and don't lecture me about work chump. You descend from a bunch of lazy fucks who were too sorry to work free land the British gave to them. There is a history of legal decisions that support what I say. You don't have shit but hot ass air.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Nah, all I need to be is a white male.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...





Rambunctious said:


> The race baiters and *white skin haters* have no shame....they are on their way to topping the KKK...


----------



## EvMetro (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Get a job and get your eyes off my paycheck.


----------



## EvMetro (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


No way, really?  Nobody would have ever guessed what race all your hatred was focused on.  You must have made race-hating your career.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


>


 Median income now highest in US history.​ Unemployment for blacks now lowest in US history.   This guy doesn't care. he sleeps till noon, then goes to the mailbox, for his welfare check.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Nah, all I need to be is a white male.


To get discriminated against by Affirmative Action, and suffer all these things from Black Privilege >>

Black Privilege: Alive & Well In the Trump Era


----------



## justoffal (Feb 18, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Political polls are for dumbfucks.
> In other words, it doesnt surpris
> e me you post about them.



He's not even black....

Jo


----------



## protectionist (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...








President of ISIS, Al Qaeda, Hamas, Hezbollah, Al Shabbab, Boko Haram, and still friends with Nidal Hasan.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



It is ironic that, on a daily basis, posters are here to challenge the race baiters and show them that the left has brainwashed them (presuming they have a brain) and that while they are blaming the world for their problems, their real enemy is the face they see in the mirror every morning.

The Dems have decided to play the role of Santa Claus, but one wonders why the left has so many rich guys like Mike Bloomberg and Tom Steyer trying to buy the White House.  IM2 is one of those who blames white America for all his failures in life, condemning the working white class and if you dare disagree with him, you are a white supremacist.

As these guys are doing this, they are backing the Democrats.  Bloomberg has an atrocious way of treating his employees, but you'll never know the truth... he forced all of them to sign non-disclosure agreements!  But, how do you suppose all those rich Dems made their money?  I recall that Hitlery Clinton was on the Board of Directors of Walmart when Walmart was forcing people out of their homes and abusing eminent domain statutes to bring Walmart to town.  Once there, Walmart paid shit wages and their families were the group with the most children on government assistance.  Amazingly, while cheating their employees out of all that money, Walmart was building good community relations by "_giving some of it back_" to charitable organizations.   So, at the bottom rung of the ladder, how many people do you suppose people like Bloomberg, Steyer, Soros,  Gates, and Bezos employ in a blue collar capacity in their multi-million dollar corporations that don't get paid enough to exist on, much less live?

Instead of focusing, the black supremacists, of which IM2 clearly identifies, blames the working whites for his failures in life.  Maybe it's his laziness, ignorance of the political propaganda prostitutes he supports in politics, or his race based religion of black people worship that keeps him in the dark.  Either way, somebody different is serving up a can of whoop ass on him daily.  I doubt he will ever get the message.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


Republicans don't have a history of racism you fucking moron


----------



## Billiejeens (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...




Dream big, boy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 18, 2020)

BlindBoo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


Yes Lincoln said those words but he also freed blacks.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



They most certainly do.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Republicans don't try to deprive blacks of the rights dumbass


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


And Johnson said bad words and freed us from jim crow. The Civil and Voting rights acts were our second emancipation proclamations.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Yes they do.

Now show me the black republican president.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



I would never dream about being white. I couldn't stand being like you maggots.


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Unless a higher percentage of African Americans become Republicans there will never be tranquility. Progs have to many agenda irons in the fire. With a lot of money going to them and to proposed new ones. Come on over......to the mild side.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


Nope Johnson was politically motivated that is all he used blacks if he hadn't pushed for what he did he knew that the democrat party would be dead.ll


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I don't  identify with  non existent entities. But you are a white identity practitioner and that's white supremacy.

I don't blame whites for failures I haven't had. But you blame blacks because of your failures as a white man.

You are  the race baiter. And that's why your white ass gets slammed on my discretion.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Wrong.


----------



## EvMetro (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You dreamed about being white in post 377


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > [Q





IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I can guarantee you you're not see another black president because the Democratic party won't allow it


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I doubt that. Look fuck head if the  republican party had been so supportive of civil rights Barry Goldwater would never have risen to power, nor would Nixon. I won't be considering the republican party. And as long as you try this disingenuous saltine ass bullshit, I will never vote republican in a national election. All you do is lie. I know what republicans have done after slavery boy, so drop the subject.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



Wrong.  I stated that if I wanted free shit I would be a white male.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

MAGAman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks live in a white dominated culture. Whites do not live in a black dominated culture. So then you can't try making an equivalence and be sane.
> ...



I'm not the victim, you are. If you call an early retirement, home ownership and living comfortably doing what I want, when I want losing, then there is no such thing as winning. But the root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. And I can and will prove it.


----------



## Olde Europe (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> I doubt that. Look fuck head if the  republican party had been so supportive of civil rights Barry Goldwater would never have risen to power, nor would Nixon. I won't be considering the republican party. And as long as you try this disingenuous saltine ass bullshit, I will never vote republican in a national election. All you do is lie. I know what republicans have done after slavery boy, so drop the subject.



Do you ever get the sense about 95% of what you are doing on here is feeding a bunch of retarded, right-wing, frustrated trolls at various stages of dementia?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

> *If he could make the claim that he is also a transgender, Muslim, he could at least move to the front part of the handout line.*


 
Nah, all I need to be is a white male.


----------



## justoffal (Feb 18, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I broke the rules a while back and did some personal targeting here on the boards....my bad.  Through my work I have access to a rather extensively data supported prosaic simile system that profiles written info into likely categories.  It's similar to the stuff used by all the university systems to detect plagiarizing activity in term paper submissions.  It does more than that however it also compiles likely profiles based on hundreds of thousands of inputs.
When I ran IM2's stuff it came back as high probability of white male in late forties to early fifties.....lol.  I mean take it for what it's worth.

Jo


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt that. Look fuck head if the  republican party had been so supportive of civil rights Barry Goldwater would never have risen to power, nor would Nixon. I won't be considering the republican party. And as long as you try this disingenuous saltine ass bullshit, I will never vote republican in a national election. All you do is lie. I know what republicans have done after slavery boy, so drop the subject.
> ...



A lot of times I do believe that is the case.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

justoffal said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



Whatever you used, it made a serious error. I am a black man, will be 59 years old next  Tuesday. And if anyone wants to wager their lifetime earnings that I am not, I will be glad to bet mine against yours.


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 18, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



He was still a racist in that he believed that White people were inherently superior.  Don't take it so hard, nearly everybody was back in those days.  Had to be.  Half the country owned slaves, so to protect the national conscience we had to convince ourselves that their inferiority was mostly to blame for their status as slaves.  He was an abolitionist, which was pretty liberal at the time.


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 18, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt that. Look fuck head if the  republican party had been so supportive of civil rights Barry Goldwater would never have risen to power, nor would Nixon. I won't be considering the republican party. And as long as you try this disingenuous saltine ass bullshit, I will never vote republican in a national election. All you do is lie. I know what republicans have done after slavery boy, so drop the subject.
> ...


So that's what it is! Can I get free disability checks and medicine for that? Mood medicine I prefer.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


This is not about what the democratic party won't allow, it is about what the republican party has never allowed.


----------



## justoffal (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



Have any white college professors?

Jo


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


African Americans have some conservative ways. Trust is difficult I know. Realize that you don't get everything because you are in a party. Progs have sold that for a long time. Well where is it? The haves and have nots in African American communities can be a chasm.  Education and little education is there to see. Many babies born without a Dad around and by younger teenage women is a back breaker. Can these be worked on? It seems like no one even tries to put this on the top of the list for improving peoples lives.


----------



## justoffal (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Careful....I am a meticulous student of your prolific bantha poodoo....from what I can see you don't actually know what you believe.

Jo


----------



## justoffal (Feb 18, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Perpetual poverty and victimhood are the ultimate fertilizer for political leverage.
Democrats would never want to see it go away because with it they would lose the dominance over the Ghetto vote. The GOP offers them a hand on an equal footing Human-to-human not white to black and they spit on it..... Only this time I think we're going to see an enormous and completely unexpected Exodus of educated blacks and Hispanics who are no longer going to follow marching orders from anyone.

Jo


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

justoffal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Olde Europe said:
> ...



I don't give a fuck what you say you are, whatever you thought you had about me is wrong. From what I see, your ass is blind.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

justoffal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > justoffal said:
> ...



I haven't gone to college since 1989.


----------



## justoffal (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Lol....or maybe I just see you for who and what you really are. Nobody asked you to give a fuck.

Jo


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

justoffal said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Not going to happen. Your party offers nothing that addresses the issues we face. The current GOP is not about human to human. It is about white rights.


----------



## Shrimpbox (Feb 18, 2020)

This is so much spin. This poll was conducted in sept. 2019 when a majority of people wanted trump impeached, not after the disaster of the impeachment when trump numbers went up ten points. Im2 does what every democrat does, twist the truth to fit their narrative, and unfortunately for the casual observer this strategy is effective in brainwashing the masses.
In some polls trump enjoys 30% approval rating among blacks. So take the 15% in this poll and take the average. 22.5%. If trump gets 20% of the black vote the election is over before it starts


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

justoffal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > justoffal said:
> ...



You really don't, but keep thinking you do. I asked myself to give a fuck. You don't matter.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

Shrimpbox said:


> This is so much spin. This poll was conducted in sept. 2019 when a majority of people wanted trump impeached, not after the disaster of the impeachment when trump numbers went up ten points. Im2 does what every democrat does, twist the truth to fit their narrative, and unfortunately for the casual observer this strategy is effective in brainwashing the masses.
> In some polls trump enjoys 30% approval rating among blacks. So take the 15% in this poll and take the average. 22.5%. If trump gets 20% of the black vote the election is over before it starts


Black support for trump is 10 percent. September 2019 was just 5 months ago. There is no 30 percent black support for trump. there is no credible poll that shows 30 percent black support for trump and that 15 percent you are using did not say they would vote for trump. There is no 22.5 percent of trump support as Gallup has maintained a poll for 3 years and black support has never risen above eleven percent.


----------



## harmonica (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


high crime rate and low graduation rate = black America is fked up


----------



## Shrimpbox (Feb 18, 2020)

New polls show black support for Trump surging
you know im2, I don’t mind if you have a different opinion. But when you out and out lie because you don’t want your radicalism to be exposed you are not worth debating. Maybe if you want to be known for having any integrity you should reflect on your USMB sins.


----------



## justoffal (Feb 18, 2020)

Then ma


IM2 said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Suuuuuure.......
Scares you to death doesn't it?
The fact that you have been outed?

Jo


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

Shrimpbox said:


> New polls show black support for Trump surging
> you know im2, I don’t mind if you have a different opinion. But when you out and out lie because you don’t want your radicalism to be exposed you are not worth debating. Maybe if you want to be known for having any integrity you should reflect on your USMB sins.


Gallup is the best in the business. It is the most accurate and credible in the business and 2 days ago Gallup had black support for trump at 12 percent. Emerson and Rasmussen are not credible polls and these are the only ones you guys cite when you talk about this. Last, let me repeat, if black approval of trump was 30 percent, that means 70 percent of blacks can't stand his ass. So there is no real black support  for trump no matter what number you try citing.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 18, 2020)

justoffal said:


> Then ma
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## EvMetro (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Lol, you have nothing to lose...


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



You cannot cite any sentence in any paragraph, in any post, on any board OR any other place where I have blamed the blacks for any failures of white people.  As a man, I have not failed.  I DID lose my job once due to Affirmative Action.  I was on tv and newspapers back then and I put the blame on the government.  But, that did not make me a failure.

After about a month or so of not having a job, I enlisted in the Seabees.  Does that sound like failure to you?  All you do on this board is bitch about white supremacy and how they've held you down.  Nothing is holding your ass down so that you cannot jump on a boat, train, or plane and go somewhere you think can give you a better deal.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 18, 2020)

justoffal said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



I never thought about it, but thinking about it, you could be right.  There aren't many blacks on this board that identify with anything the guy says.  It could be a mind game.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



So, you're seven years away from retirement age, but show up here every day to complain about the white man  holding you down?  Did it ever dawn on you that if you spent as much time working toward your future, the more money you'd have and the less stress you'd put yourself through, blaming white people because you weren't handed a Cadillac and a mansion based on your race?  Get real.  Find a job and build yourself a retirement fund.  Quit this silly nonsense.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Driving past LSU and attending college football games doesn't count.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 18, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > justoffal said:
> ...



The reason the guy doesn't have anything is due to the fact that he is here, every day, scapegoating whites because he's apparently too lazy to work.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Democrats have history of racism, most recently their support of affirmative action.


----------



## justoffal (Feb 18, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Everything he posts is taken from other places. He's just a ball of hate and bitterness and I doubt that it has anything at all  to do with any real racism frankly.  People out there hate Trump like the plague....but don't even really know why....maybe his wife left him for a white guy...another white guy.

Jo


----------



## justoffal (Feb 18, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



" I'll have them neggers voting democrat for the next 100 years"....

Jo


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 19, 2020)

BlindBoo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


Republicans Freed slaves Democrats wanted to keep their slaves
Republicans made sure Blacks rights were protected Democrats Jim crowed free slaves
And please don't act like all the years of democrat enslavement of blacks is going to simply flip in a couple of years 64-68 
Republicans have been protecting blacks civil rights since 1866


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Republicans have been protecting blacks civil rights since 1866


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 19, 2020)

BlindBoo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Respectfully, I don't recall ever reading anything that historically validates Lincoln being an abolitionist. 
A true abolitionist would have believed in the immediate end to the practice of slavery in ALL states.

Lincoln's first priority was to preserve the union. Slaves in select states were freed by default in his accomplishing that objective. 

https://www.history.com/news/5-things-you-may-not-know-about-lincoln-slavery-and-emancipation
.


----------



## justoffal (Feb 19, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



History overplays Lincoln's humanitarianism. His main objective was to restructure the economy of the Southern States. Massive plantation networks with up to a thousand slaves per owner had enormous financial advantages and were prone to sell directly to Europe without the consent of the central government.  Taking slave labor from them accomplished their goal.

Jo


----------



## AveryJarhman (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. I



Was Abraham Lincoln a RACIST, or was he a Segregationist who ignorantly believed white and black people could not peacefully co-exist, much like the beliefs held by today's Segregation-minded, Intra-Racial Discrimination practicing PRO BLACK community?



 



Peace.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 19, 2020)

justoffal said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



I agree that Lincoln's intentions regarding slavery have been romanticized in history, and that humanitarianism was a distant second to business and economics.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 19, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Having admitted what you did, you must now accept the reality that the primary goal of the illegally ratified 14th Amendment was not about slavery, but about the creation of two classes of citizenship:

14th Amendment citizens
Preamble Citizens

Stage 2 of this elaborate and well thought out scheme was to place everyone under the purview of the 14th Amendment, negating all of your *unalienable *Rights and making them government created rights (which are actually privileges) which turned ALL of us into slaves.


Supreme Law Library : Resources : Two Classes


----------



## hadit (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Would you vote for old rich white guy Bloomberg over third party Jesse Jackson?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 19, 2020)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



IM2 rails against white supremacists.  White supremacists do not accept Jews as being "_white_."  So, IM2, would justify his vote for Bloomberg on that basis.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Would you?

Jackson is not running. And I won't be voting for Bloomberg in the primary. Bloomberg will not be the nominee and you trump supporters really don't have anything to say about Bloomberg. Trump supported stop and frisk and still does. Trump agrees with redlining. Trump called for the deaths of innocent black and hispanic men and still does. So you can shut  up about Bloomberg.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



There are Jews that are white because jew is a religion, not a race. Don't try speaking for me white supremacist. I would justify my vote for Bloomberg if he is the nominee because he is a better choice than trump.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Unalienable rights can't be negated.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Does the fact that you are a black supremacist give you any advantage over white supremacists?

https://images.shulcloud.com/3218/uploads/PDF-Files/Rabbi-corner/Im-Not-White-Im-Jewish.pdf

Appears even Jews disagree with you


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Jessie is no better. He is corrupted and has been for a long time.  Ted Cruz wanted more freedoms then any politician running. But he could not win.  Blue dog democrats and evangelical Christians have to be in tune for a Repub to win. No Progs were pushing what you spouted. And would not have gotten those things done. Trump also has not done those things. Progs are their own worst enemies.  But the next one. Oh the next one... will find a reason to start the acceptance of pedophile relationships as a legal reality. And you wull be happy about that.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > justoffal said:
> ...



I don't live anywhere near Louisiana.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



Why do white supremacist like you try shit like this? Just man up and admit you're a white supremacist. You've already shows yourself son. You'd get more respect if you were honest.


----------



## hadit (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So expand it. Would you vote for old rich white guy Bloomberg over any third party black candidate? And guess what? If you want me to shut up about him, why don't you shut about about Trump?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




No they haven't.

*U.S. v. Cruikshank
*
March 27, 1876
The _Cruikshank_ case arose from the 1873 Colfax Massacre, in which a group of armed whites killed more than a hundred African American men as a result of a political dispute. Three men convicted of violating the 1870 Enforcement Act – a law aimed primarily at curbing Ku Klux Klan violence that forbade conspiracies to deny the constitutional rights of any citizen – appealed on the grounds that their indictments were insufficient. When the case reached the Supreme Court, the Court sided with the defendants, holding that the rights they were alleged to have violated were not enforceable in this case. The First and Second Amendment rights to assembly and the bearing of arms were, according to the Court’s ruling, intended only to restrict the actions of the federal government and did not apply to the states or private citizens, and the Fourteenth Amendment rights to due process and equal protection applied only to state action and again, not to the actions of individuals.

https://www.fjc.gov/history/timeline/us-v-cruikshank

Once again Chief Justice Waite, a REPUBLICAN:

*Chief Justice **Morrison Waite** overturned the convictions of the defendants, holding that the plaintiffs had to rely on state courts for protection. Waite ruled that neither the First Amendment nor the Second Amendment applied to the actions of state governments or to individuals. He further ruled that the **Due Process Clause** and the **Equal Protection Clause** of the **Fourteenth Amendment** applied to the actions of state governments, but not to individuals. The decision left African Americans in the South at the mercy of increasingly hostile state governments dominated by white **Democratic** legislatures, and allowed groups such as the **Ku Klux Klan** to continue to use paramilitary force to suppress black voting.*

Republicans were complicit in the oppression of blacks. And blacks voted strictly republican for almost 100 years while  republicans didn't do a damn thing for black people. So democrats started to and blacks started leaving the republican party. Now I am not going to argue this with white republicans when I am black and was told by older blacks starting when I was a child during the 60's about why blacks left the mother fucking republican party. Republicans did the same thing then they are doing now, telling blacks how we should be republicans because republicans freed the slaves. That no matter how republicans treat us, we are to be forever grateful to dead men and women that you guys claim aren't here anymore for doing something to stop a problem you guys claim you are not responsible for today. So if you weren't alive during slavery, if you did not own slaves, if you should not be held to account for the sins of your great great grandparents, stop taking credit for what your great great grandparents did.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



In theory, you would be right; *However*, it did not work out that way.  Let me prove it to you by way of a Second Amendment analogy:

“_By the "*absolute rights*" of individuals is meant those which are so in their primary and strictest sense, such as would belong to their persons merely in a state of nature, and which every man is entitled to enjoy, whether out of society or in it. The rights of personal security, of personal liberty, and private property do not depend upon the Constitution for their existence. They existed before the Constitution was made, or the government was organized. These are what are termed the "*absolute rights*" of individuals, which belong to them independently of all government, and which all governments which derive their power from the consent of the governed were instituted to protect._” People v. Berberrich (N. Y.) 20 Barb. 224, 229; McCartee v. Orphan Asylum Soc. (N. Y.) 9 Cow. 437, 511, 513, 18 Am. Dec. 516; People v. Toynbee (N. Y.) 2 Parker, Cr. R. 329, 369, 370 (quoting 1 Bl. Comm. 123)  - {1855}


“_The *absolute *rights of individuals may be resolved into the right of personal security, the right of personal liberty, and the right to acquire and enjoy property. These rights are declared to be *natural, inherent, and unalienable*_.” Atchison & N. R. Co. v. Baty, 6 Neb. 37, 40, 29 Am. Rep. 356 (1877)

“_Men are endowed by their Creator with certain *unalienable r*ights,-'life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness;'*and to 'secure*,'*not grant or create*, these rights, governments are instituted."_   BUDD v. PEOPLE OF STATE OF NEW YORK, 143 U.S. 517 (1892)

Now watch:

" _Like most rights, the Second Amendment right is not unlimited_."  _District of Columbia v. Heller_, 554 U.S. 570 (2008)

The Second Amendment WAS an* unalienable* Right.  Of this Right, the United States Supreme Court ruled in its earliest ruling:

"_The right there specified is that of "bearing arms for a lawful purpose." This is not a right granted by the Constitution. Neither is it in any manner dependent upon that instrument for its existence_..."    United States v. Cruikshank, 92 U.S. 542 (1876)

The Right to keep and bear Arms exists.  It just wasn't granted by the Constitution.  It was admitted in the Heller decision.  Here are the exact words:

"_It is dubious to rely on such history to interpret a text that was widely understood to codify a pre-existing right.._."

From where did the right to keep and bear Arms come from?  It is an extension of your Right to Life.  And how did the government justify negating the Second Amendment?  *Unalienable* Rights were nullified by the 14th Amendment.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Irrelevant.  Going to a college football game is not exactly the context of going to college for purposes of this discussion.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Trump is the president so until he's not I won't be shutting up about him. You guys have not shut up about Obama, so you'll just deal with my criticism of trump. There are no known 3rd party black nominees, so I won't be answering hypotheticals. I don't vote based on race. Blacks have never done that or Shirley Chisolm would have gone farther than she did as well as other blacks who have run for president before Obama.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



Wrong. There is no theory about this, unalienable rights are natural rights and they cannot be taken. You don't have the natural right to bear arms. So drop that silly argument.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



You are the one that made the silly comment white supremacist. I can assure you I attended college and graduated.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




WTF are you talking about?  I told you, I don't want to reign supreme over you.  I just don't want to be forced into a neighborhood where people like you live.  But, there is *nothing* to "_man up to_."   If you want to call me a white supremacist, it does not offend me in the least.  I don't care what people call me.  A man can tell you what he believes and does not believe.  You are free to call him what you like.. I just make it clear what my real motives are in these discussions and let intelligent people draw their own conclusions... for that matter, I even let idiots have that same latitude.  Name calling is not going to change facts.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



You are ignorant.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



You have claimed America was made only for whites, that's white supremacy. You are a white supremacist.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You're uneducated and cannot handle the truth:

Supreme Law Library : Resources : Two Classes

NESARA- REPUBLIC NOW - GALACTIC NEWS: Two Classes of Citizens (Supreme Court Cases) 14th Amendment Federal citizen and State Citizens...

http://www.truthsetsusfree.com/14thAmendment.pdf

And yet I had no problem finding two attorneys and a legal researcher to disagree with you.  How did that happen?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



No, IM2, you are the ignorant one.  When facts are presented, you lower yourself to name calling as your default.

The government has played you and not acknowledged that you have any Rights whatsoever.  Didn't you learn anything from Frederick Douglass?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



That's white supremacy?  And what was your response to Japan describing itself as the most racially pure nation on earth?  What criticisms did you have for China being 91.5 percent Han Chinese?  In what thread did you bitch because the Koreans are over 98 percent racially homogeneous?

Has your dumb ass *read* the opinion of the court by Roger Taney in the Dred Scott v. Sanford case?  No, really dude, have you ever READ it? * NO*, you haven't.  Do you deny that the first Naturalization law in this country only allowed "_free white men of good character_" to become citizens?  Dude, you are seriously fucked up in the mind.  You want me to lie to you and tell you that America was not founded by whites?  Is that what you think whites should do?

No sir.  The Declaration of Independence, the Articles of Confederation, the 1783 Treaty of Paris, and the Constitution were all written and signed by white men.  No amount of your dishonest political jockeying can alter the reality of history.  Not only did those people found the country, back then they even had anti-miscegenation laws to insure that the country would be white.  What's interesting is that you have NO problem with any other race.  You have said Jews are white and you have expressed no issue with them having a homeland for themselves.  But, when someone tells you the reality of our nation's history and you go ballistic with the name calling and stupidity befitting only someone that belongs in a mental facility.

I can't change the facts of this nation's history just to make you feel good.  And any white guy that lies to you and kisses your ass just so you aren't butt hurt isn't really your friend.  So grow the Hell up and get over it.


----------



## tigerred59 (Feb 19, 2020)

Norman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


*The most expensive form of welfare is disability. Welfare in general ends when children turn a certain age, disability can last a life time and guess who dominates SSI? YOU WHITE MF'S!!*


----------



## tigerred59 (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> So like todays lesson has proven, whites that hijacked the term conservative are unable to accept blacks who decide to not support republicans. Instead of staying on topic, they will ad hominem and use personal attacks and even stoop to racial slurs because a black person dares to vote democrat. Not one democrat has attacked me for opposing a candidate they support, nor do we see white democrats in this or any other thread instructing blacks on how we need to vote democrat. Only republicans are doing this and if you don't, the  slave patrols to come get you. Therefore it has been proven by the behavior of these right wingers that any black person supporting the republican party is a slave on the right wing plantation and if you don't sing how right wing massa says, he'll try pulling the whip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Why do you waste all your intellect on a group of hillbillies who hunt squirrel, share their daughters and who think Trump is not only innocent, but the best thing since sliced monkey meat? Its worse than talking to a brick wall, its actually painful. Save your intelligence on discussions that trigger ideas that change minds...you'll never get that shit here, these rednecks thrive on ignorance.*


----------



## MizMolly (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> 
> Poll: Overwhelming majority of black voters back any 2020 Democrat over Trump


Kind of like you are the expert on white people.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > So like todays lesson has proven, whites that hijacked the term conservative are unable to accept blacks who decide to not support republicans. Instead of staying on topic, they will ad hominem and use personal attacks and even stoop to racial slurs because a black person dares to vote democrat. Not one democrat has attacked me for opposing a candidate they support, nor do we see white democrats in this or any other thread instructing blacks on how we need to vote democrat. Only republicans are doing this and if you don't, the  slave patrols to come get you. Therefore it has been proven by the behavior of these right wingers that any black person supporting the republican party is a slave on the right wing plantation and if you don't sing how right wing massa says, he'll try pulling the whip.
> ...


Agreed. IM2 like you have precious little intellect to waste.


----------



## MizMolly (Feb 19, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





tigerred59 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


SSI isn’t Welfare


----------



## MizMolly (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting point of view.   So its your contention that black voters are really pissed about what Trump did about black unemployment and his failure to open the borders for millions of illegals, and really pine for double digit unemployment, limitless abortion, gay marriage and economic collapse.
> ...


I don’t like Trump, but what has he done for unemployed whites that is different from unemployed blacks?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Dumbass you just showed the history of the democrat party and inserted your own biased opinion of the Republican party.


----------



## MizMolly (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> This is the consensus of the black community.​


I agree


----------



## MizMolly (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Where is proof whites are mad because other races are given equal rights? Everyone should have equal opportunities.


----------



## hadit (Feb 19, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > So like todays lesson has proven, whites that hijacked the term conservative are unable to accept blacks who decide to not support republicans. Instead of staying on topic, they will ad hominem and use personal attacks and even stoop to racial slurs because a black person dares to vote democrat. Not one democrat has attacked me for opposing a candidate they support, nor do we see white democrats in this or any other thread instructing blacks on how we need to vote democrat. Only republicans are doing this and if you don't, the  slave patrols to come get you. Therefore it has been proven by the behavior of these right wingers that any black person supporting the republican party is a slave on the right wing plantation and if you don't sing how right wing massa says, he'll try pulling the whip.
> ...



How many people who live like that do you actually think bother to post on internet debate boards? Rednecks like you describe are unlikely to have cell service, much less broadband, and REALLY don't care what a bunch of random internet keyboard jockeys think. The fact that you think you're insulting someone is laughable.


----------



## MizMolly (Feb 19, 2020)

Avatar4321 said:


> I fail to see why we should assume blacks have no independent thoughts and will vote as a single block no matter what. Seems insulting to people


That is how IM2 thinks.


----------



## hadit (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



America WAS founded to give white people of European descent the upper hand. You yourself have repeatedly complained about that. We have since taken steps to rectify that failure.


----------



## MizMolly (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Oh, the irony.


----------



## MizMolly (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You seem to think anything negative in a black persons life is due to racism. Take yourself for example, I would not hire you, not because you are black, but because you are a narrow minded asshole.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Nope. I showed some of the history of the republican party after slavery. Like I said, I'm not arguing about this with white republicans. I know the history of the republican party and blacks, I live it every day. So some white motherfucker can't tell me shit.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



No you have not.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

hadit said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The racists here are what she is describing. Whether or not they are hillbillies is irrelevant since they believe the same racist bullshit.


----------



## MizMolly (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Which national policies promote white racism?


----------



## MizMolly (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Why do whites ignore the 243 years worth of handouts they have received from the government?
> 
> Why do white republicans ignore the fact they are only republicans because of what the party promises to give them?


Nobody is alive long enough to receive those handouts. How about showing what handouts whites receive today?


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


The Republican party got the Amendments passed that gave full citizenship to former slaves while the Democrat party opposed them.  You're an ignorant pusillanimous punk.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


*"So some white motherfucker can't tell me shit."*

That much is obvious


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


What do you do support yourself?


----------



## MizMolly (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Why do you think race should be a factor in the presidency?


----------



## MizMolly (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You ASSume all whites descend from slave owners. Very few had slaves. You ignore the truth.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 19, 2020)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



America was founded by white Christians on the premise that we are the New Jerusalem of the Bible.  Considering that the United States surpassed ALL previous civilizations by leaps and bounds in record time, I'm not seeing the _"failure_" of which you allude.  We were doing what the Bible said biblical Israel should do and we became the envy of the world.

The moment that civilizations begin mixing cultures, religions, races, creeds, colors, political persuasions, sexual persuasions, etc. the civilization collapses... just as you're seeing now.  According to one observation:

"_De Tocqueville claims that because of the atrocities that took place during the many years of the slave-era, “…it will readily be understood that there are but two alternatives for the future; the negroes and the whites must either wholly part or wholly mingle: (432). Following this audacious statement, he goes on to declare that “I do not imagine that the white and black races will live in a country upon an equal footing_”

De Tocqueville and the Racial Divide

The whites felt justified in creating their own homeland; the blacks resent it and, ultimately, the whites will have to rebel *OR* be annihilated by the subtle genocide that is taking place.


----------



## MizMolly (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


What free shit?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You've been given the damn country.  I can't even sit down and see a traditional white family being portrayed on tv unless it's a comedy and the white male is a buffoon.  

You have great jobs, great positions in entertainment and sports; preferential treatment in virtually every area of life and you're never satisfied.


----------



## MizMolly (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...


What rights?


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 19, 2020)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do whites ignore the 243 years worth of handouts they have received from the government?
> ...


IM2 believes anyone who isn't enslaved is getting a "handout."  He must be getting a handout now simply for the fact that he isn't a slave.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 19, 2020)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


My ancestors came from Ireland after the Civil War.  They had no connection of any kind with slavery


----------



## MizMolly (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Blacks do vote based on race. How do you explain the surge in black voters when Obama ran?


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 19, 2020)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


How do you explain the fact that 95% of them vote Democrat?


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


>



Well, nobody ever accused most Blacks of being too smart now, did they?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 19, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> No one cares what black people think.  They just need to be placated enough so they don't  act out and burn their own houses down.


And, as racist and simple-minded as this comment may seem, it is the fucking truth.

NEITHER of these parties gives a rat fuck about black people, IM2.  You know it's true.

Start considering a 3rd-party option.  Even if it's not that great.  We need it REALLY bad to break up this all-or-nothing bullshit we deal with every fucking year!!!

.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 19, 2020)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > justoffal said:
> ...



You have the Right to remain silent, take IM2's B.S. and even get ostracized and castigated if you retaliate in like kind.  If you disagree, you have the Right to be called a white supremacist.


----------



## Flash (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> 
> Poll: Overwhelming majority of black voters back any 2020 Democrat over Trump




That is nothing more than a pathetic filthy TDS afflicted butthurt Moon Bat's opinion.

You are one of the stupid uneducated low information butt hurt entitlement mentality Negros that votes for Democrats because they promise you a bigger welfare check.


----------



## Billiejeens (Feb 19, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Are there honest people who aren't white supremacists?
If so what evidence are they basing their feelings on?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Wrong. There is no theory about this, unalienable rights are natural rights and they cannot be taken. You don't have the natural right to bear arms. So drop that silly argument.


Does one have the natural right to self defense?  If so (we do), yes we have the natural right to bear arms, as we have the natural right to the means and instrumentality by which we may defend ourselves. 

I honestly don't know why a single black person would EVER want to be deprived the natural right to arms under his/her condition in America.  That is completely unacceptable to me as an Irish white dude.  I would think such would be even more unacceptable to any minority or person of color.

.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong. There is no theory about this, unalienable rights are natural rights and they cannot be taken. You don't have the natural right to bear arms. So drop that silly argument.
> ...


If we had a natural righto a gun, we'd be born with guns on our body. We can defend ourselves without guns. But given that man made laws say we can have guns, those that choose to have them are free to do so. Natural law exist outside of legislation. Unalienable rights are not legislated and cannot be taken. Unalienable rights exist outside of our constitution. I am going on the definition of unalienable as provided by Rockwell. In his dissertation about the issue, he seems to believe that only whites have these rights, when in fact all humans do and what he claims takes away those rights actually restored them to all those not white.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



There are honest people who do not believe that America was made only for whites. That is what rockwell believes. There are honest people who believe that the 14th amendment is legal, whereas rockwell claims it was illegally ratified and that all who are not white are illegal citizens of this country. This is why he is called a white supremacist.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> If we had a natural righto a gun, we'd be born with guns on our body.


But, we are not born with food on our body, yet we have a natural right to eat.  We are not born with hammers or saws or rocks on our bodies, but those are used as tools to get food.  We are not born with shelter attached to our bodies, but we have a right to obtain or build shelter.  We have a natural right to warmth without fire attached to our bodies.

Because eating is a natural right, the use of any instrumentality to gather food is also a natural right.  Similarly, self-defense is a natural right, and any instrumentality to further that right is also a right.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 19, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



I'm a white supremacist because I don't lie to the guy.  If it makes him feel happy, I can live with it.  He has a hard time living with himself.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> There are honest people who do not believe that America was made only for whites. That is what rockwell believes. There are honest people who believe that the 14th amendment is legal, whereas rockwell claims it was illegally ratified and that all who are not white are illegal citizens of this country. This is why he is called a white supremacist.


I am neither defending nor siding with Rockwell, but it is possible to not be a racist and also believe that the 14th Amendment was not legally ratified.  I think there is a pretty compelling argument that it was not, but the most important parts of the 14th are now irrelevant at this point.  They served their purpose over 100 years ago and now they are being used to disenfranchise Americans (including black folks).  I do not hate the progress that the 14th Amendment brought us, but it is one clumsy POS that is conveniently ignored in some areas (the 2nd Amendment, for example) and vigorously defended in other areas.  No other Amendment has brought more inconsistency than the 14th.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



You're a white supremacist because you believe in the primacy of whites above all others.


----------



## justoffal (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Why are you always so completely full of shit? Yours is the laziest of all intellectual
excuses.... 

There's no real argument from you only the perpetual cry of racism which is mostly a fairytale.

In that case and by your standard every Gene pool on Earth has the same complaint.

Jo


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



It has nothing with what I believe.  What I'm telling you is verifiable history.  And you have a problem with that.

Thomas Jefferson wrote about all men being created equal, but he owned slaves and called the Indians savages in the Declaration of Independence.  Jefferson screws at least one slave, Sally Hemmings, and don't have the decency to acknowledge his children during his lifetime.  

America was founded as a constitutional Republic for the advancement, preservation and protection of the white race.  I've cited you examples, laws, and sources of all manner of history to show that what I said is true.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > There are honest people who do not believe that America was made only for whites. That is what rockwell believes. There are honest people who believe that the 14th amendment is legal, whereas rockwell claims it was illegally ratified and that all who are not white are illegal citizens of this country. This is why he is called a white supremacist.
> ...



No it is not. Why is the 14th the only one not legally ratified? How many other amendments were not legally ratified? It is no small coincidence that whites like Rockwell believe that an amendment giving citizenship to people who are not white is somehow illegal. The 14th amendment is not disenfranchising blacks. Please stop being white trying to tell me about how things are affecting blacks. There are things we can see through relative to racism that you cannot. Not because you are a racist or ignorant, but because you have never had to understand them to survive. This 14th amendment argument is a conspiracy theory made up by white identity practitioners as well as other white supremacist groups. This is not a new argument and it has been debunked many times.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 19, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > There are honest people who do not believe that America was made only for whites. That is what rockwell believes. There are honest people who believe that the 14th amendment is legal, whereas rockwell claims it was illegally ratified and that all who are not white are illegal citizens of this country. This is why he is called a white supremacist.
> ...



I don't care what IM2 believes or disbelieves with regard to the 14th Amendment.  He's never litigated it in court and has never researched it as part of his career.

All the race B.S. aside, the 14th Amendment seeks to nullify *unalienable* Rights.  I contend today that *unalienable* Rights are the Rights of all men.  If you looked at the times I've been vilified for stating that even undocumented foreigners have *unalienable* Rights, any dumbass with an IQ higher than their shoe size would realize my opposition to that amendment is not related to the race issue.  The pols did, however, play the blacks with the 14th.

I do have opinions on race, but I have never made what I have by stepping on the Rights of any other person, regardless of who they are.  I was once a jury foreman wherein a black man was on trial.  Regardless of his race, my decision was based on the facts of the case and I entered that court-room with the presupposition that the guy was innocent and the state would have to prove, beyond a reasonable doubt, that he was guilty.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

justoffal said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



The Stone Cold Truth


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 19, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Thomas Jefferson wrote about all men being created equal, but he owned slaves and called the Indians savages in the Declaration of Independence. Jefferson screws at least one slave, Sally Hemmings, and don't have the decency to acknowledge his children during his lifetime.


Thomas Jefferson also wrote this paragraph that others excluded from the DoI:

_"He [King George] has waged cruel war against human nature itself, violating its most sacred rights of life and liberty in the persons of a distant people who never offended him, captivating & carrying them into slavery in another hemisphere or to incur miserable death in their transportation thither.  This piratical warfare, the opprobrium of infidel powers, is the warfare of the Christian King of Great Britain.  Determined to keep open a market where Men should be bought & sold, he has prostituted his negative for suppressing every legislative attempt to prohibit or restrain this execrable commerce.  And that this assemblage of horrors might want no fact of distinguished die, he is now exciting those very people to rise in arms among us, and to purchase that liberty of which he has deprived them, by murdering the people on whom he has obtruded them: thus paying off former crimes committed again the Liberties of one people, with crimes which he urges them to commit against the lives of another."_

Thomas Jefferson also was the first and only president to actually promote and pass legislation to stop slavery (promoted and signed a law that actually stopped the international slave trade).   Act Prohibiting Importation of Slaves - Wikipedia

Nobody else did anything about slavery until Lincoln's racist ass needed a reason to keep the war going. 



Porter Rockwell said:


> America was founded as a constitutional Republic for the advancement, preservation and protection of the white race. I've cited you examples, laws, and sources of all manner of history to show that what I said is true.


In the minds of the white racists, yes.  But, not all shared that belief.  

TRIVIA:  Who was the first casualty of the American Revolution? (hint: American black dude)

MORE TRIVIA:  Who was the first casualty of the Texas Revolution?  (hint: Texian black dude)

.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Nobody gives a fuck what you litigated, what you believe is a load of fake ass white racist mumbo jumbo.

That's why you lost the case.

I've research plenty of  things and that's why I say you're a loon living in the Georgia sticks talking racist bullshit online. I wouldn't be surprised of you were a doomsday prepper.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



You're as dumb as a box of rocks.  I see the white race as a servant race.  We've fought in more wars for the Liberties of people just like you than any other race on this planet.  We've sent more missionaries out into God forsaken countries and helped them build communities, conquer diseases, and learn to live off the land than all other countries combined.  

America was founded as a white country.  Our Anglo Saxon system of jurisprudence, the Christian faith our forefathers brought with them, and the values specific to our racial history are all a testament to the founding of this country.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



And what you proved was that America was founded on a belief in white supremacy. It's something blacks already know.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



You really are a dumb shit.  By my count, NOBODY supports your warped ideology.  The case I worked on was won - so your lying ass has another classic fail to add to your list of failures.

What you sell is Haterade for morons.  Now, you're mad that your marketing strategy isn't working.


----------



## Olde Europe (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> There are honest people who do not believe that America was made only for whites. That is what rockwell believes. There are honest people who believe that the 14th amendment is legal, whereas rockwell claims it was illegally ratified and that all who are not white are illegal citizens of this country. This is why he is called a white supremacist.



Of course, the U.S. was created for Whites - along with some ill-colored folks with the status akin to cattle.

99.5% of current-day Americans have learned better and evolved since the 18th century boneheadedness.  Rockwell hopes for you to drag him into the 21st century.  That's why he shows up on your thread.  He'll be kicking and screaming, though.  You up for it?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



If you knew it, what was your reason for denying it?


----------



## jillian (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> 
> Poll: Overwhelming majority of black voters back any 2020 Democrat over Trump


I find it amazing that the psychotic lying trumpkins don’t get it.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 19, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > There are honest people who do not believe that America was made only for whites. That is what rockwell believes. There are honest people who believe that the 14th amendment is legal, whereas rockwell claims it was illegally ratified and that all who are not white are illegal citizens of this country. This is why he is called a white supremacist.
> ...



I'm not joining up with IM2's version of a socialist ONE WORLD / ONE RELIGION / ONE RACE utopia.  I'm satisfied with my culture; I respect those who disagree; I will resist any multicultural society as it is the antithesis upon which our Republic rests.  No nation can represent everyone equally.  Every people need their space.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


The whole world was based on white supremacy at the time, dumbass.

So what?  That's history.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 19, 2020)

jillian said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> ...



That's ironic.  I am IM2's worst nightmare and I have spent more time working with black people than I have spent with my own family.  I voted for Trump as the lesser of two evils and have said things about Trump that are far worse than IM2 has.  So, you don't have to be a lying Trumpkin to disagree with an absolute dumbass like IM2.  

You're the first IM2 supporter I've ever ran across.  You guys are delusional if you think you cornered the market on hard times and a hard life.


----------



## justoffal (Feb 19, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



It wouldn't be the first time that a nation was founded for that reason. Apparently however our good friend  had chosen to nullify 250 years worth of history and learning in favor of holding onto the distant past which IMO probably had nothing to do with him.

Jo


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> No it is not. Why is the 14th the only one not legally ratified? How many other amendments were not legally ratified?


I have heard arguments that the 16th was not legally ratified because it was done as a bait and switch on the language, and other reasons.  

You make it sound like the only reason anyone would question whether the U.S. followed proper procedure in ratifying the 14th is because he is racist.  That's flawed reasoning.  



IM2 said:


> Please stop being white trying to tell me about how things are affecting blacks. There are things we can see through relative to racism that you cannot. Not because you are a racist or ignorant, but because you have never had to understand them to survive.


This is also flawed reasoning.  You're telling me that I cannot see and empathize on how things affect others because I am not them?  You're telling me that I cannot understand certain plights of others because I am not them?  

I can tell you from observation that neither of the two main parties gives a rat fuck about black folks.  One ignores black folks because they can't make any headway in their pandering and choose to put their efforts elsewhere.  The other ignores black folks because they know that black folks will vote for them 95% of the time, regardless of how many times they FAIL to actually help black folks.  

No black person should ever vote R or D again.  


.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



You are wrong. Whites have fought wars to colonize more non white countries than any other race, What you fought to do was deny non whites the independence they sought due to your colonization. You cannot give yourselves credit for fighting wars to fix problems you created or to give liberty that you took. You are delusional. You sent missionaries into countries that already knew who god was.

*"Missionaries came with the attitude that all things European were superior to all things African. Most missionaries like David Livingstone and Fabri of the German Missionary Society in Namibia believed that once Africans were colonized by European countries they would be more likely to seek after Western Education and Christianity which the missionaries controlled. It was their mission to do anything necessary to convert Africans who were viewed as uncivilized and barbaric. Missionaries often failed to distinguish between Christian principles and those of the colonialists. They misused biblical passages to further the causes of their colonial friends."*

https://www.globalblackhistory.com/2012/10/role-of-missionaries-in-colonization-of-africans.html

America was founded by the exclusion of blacks who were here and of 500 nations of indigenous people who were here. That cannot be ignored no matter how much you try doing so. Whites were not here by themselves and in fact, if not for the indigenous nations whites would have died off after eating each other.

*“The starving time” was the winter of 1609-1610, when food shortages, fractured leadership, and a siege by Powhatan Indian warriors killed two of every three colonists at James Fort. From its beginning, the colony struggled to maintaining a food supply. Trade relations with the Virginia Indian tribes were strained because a severe seven-year drought stressed food supplies for everyone in the region. Captain John Smith had some success trading European goods for corn in the first two years of the settlement, but his strongarm tactics also angered the tribal communities.

Aware of the food shortages, the Virginia Company sent a fleet of nine ships in July 1609 with new colonists and enough supplies to last through the winter. But the fleet was scattered and damaged by a hurricane. The largest ship, the Sea Venture, was shipwrecked on the Island of Bermuda with much of the supplies and leaders such as Captain Christopher Newport, Sir George Somers, and Sir Thomas Gates. In mid-August some of the ships arrived at Jamestown with 300 colonists and few supplies.

Smith was badly injured by a mysterious gunpowder explosion and forced to return to England in October. George Percy became President of the Council and faced the lethal combination of dwindling food supplies and an order by Chief Powhatan that his warriors should attack any colonists or livestock found outside the fort. Percy later wrote that “Indians killed as fast without [the fort] as Famine and Pestilence did within.” Percy calculated that meager rations of half a can of meal a day would get them only halfway through the winter. He wrote that to satisfy their “Crewell hunger,” some went into the woods looking for “Serpents and snakes, and to digge the earthe for wylde and unknowne Rootes,” but those people “weare Cutt off and slayne by the Salvages.”

Starvation weakened the colonists and led to sicknesses such as dysentery and typhoid. The colonists ate shoe leather and butchered seven horses brought from England the summer before on the ill-fated fleet. Percy wrote, “Then, having fed upon horses and other beasts as long as they lasted, we were glad to make shift with vermin, as dogs, cats and mice.” There were charges of cannibalism: Starving settlers dug up “dead corpses outt of graves” to eat them, and others “Licked upp the Bloode which ha[d] fallen from their weake fellowes.”Jamestown Rediscovery archaeologists in 2012 uncovered the first forensic evidence of survival cannibalism in a European colony in North America.*

https://historicjamestowne.org/history/history-of-jamestown/the-starving-time/

The only reason this nation was founded on Anglo Saxon anything was that the white men at the constitutional convention refused to invite blacks and representatives from indigenous nations. You post a fake version of history and half truths are lies, not facts.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

justoffal said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Wrong.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > No it is not. Why is the 14th the only one not legally ratified? How many other amendments were not legally ratified?
> ...



No it's not flawed reasoning. Whites do not challenge the 3/5ths compromise. Whites like Rockwell will accept Justice Taneys opinion is valid law. But we don't see other amendments being challenged here but those that give citizenship top anyone not white. So then to consider racism as part of the reason why is not flawed.

I can tell you that its time whites stopped telling us what party is what and learn that neither party gives a fuck about poor ass or middle class whites, instead of sucking up the racism and repeating it.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

jillian said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> ...



They get it. They think blacks are dumb and that we will be fooled into becoming republicans if they just keep on gaslighting.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > There are honest people who do not believe that America was made only for whites. That is what rockwell believes. There are honest people who believe that the 14th amendment is legal, whereas rockwell claims it was illegally ratified and that all who are not white are illegal citizens of this country. This is why he is called a white supremacist.
> ...


Yep.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



So you are saying America was built upon white supremacy.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


This was a multicultural society when it was "founded." What you represent is the antithesis of what this country was meant to be. The law is suppose to apply to all equally.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You've never faced racism or sexism son. White men have had it easier than everybody else. You are a joke that I will decimate.


----------



## justoffal (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Your history sucks...

Assyria holds the number one spot for enslavement in all of recorded history and the Assyrians were NOT WHITE.....

Go back to school

Jo


----------



## Billiejeens (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




and the planet


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 19, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I stand corrected.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



For someone who claims not to be a racist you post a lot of racist screeds. It it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck, it's a duck. In this case a stone cold racist.


----------



## Olde Europe (Feb 19, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> I'm not joining up with IM2's version of a socialist ONE WORLD / ONE RELIGION / ONE RACE utopia.  I'm satisfied with my culture; I respect those who disagree; I will resist any multicultural society as it is the antithesis upon which our Republic rests.  No nation can represent everyone equally.  Every people need their space.



You do that, sweety, and one day, when you've grown up and became smart enough no longer to be frightened to death by diversity, you may enter a conversation with other grown-ups.

Maybe you'll even figure out what you've been trying to say here, and how to express it properly: "I will resist any multicultural society as it is the antithesis upon which our Republic rests."  For now, try to be humble and use words you actually understand.  The smaller ones, you know?

Now, run along.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Feb 19, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not joining up with IM2's version of a socialist ONE WORLD / ONE RELIGION / ONE RACE utopia.  I'm satisfied with my culture; I respect those who disagree; I will resist any multicultural society as it is the antithesis upon which our Republic rests.  No nation can represent everyone equally.  Every people need their space.
> ...



You run along kid, nobody cares what you think


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> I showed some of the history of the republican party after slavery.



yes, SOME



IM2 said:


> Like I said, I'm not arguing about this with white republicans.



Because I usually get my ass kicked when I do.



IM2 said:


> I know the history of the republican party and blacks,



and I ignore it to make racist statements




IM2 said:


> So some white motherfucker can't tell me shit.



Because I too racist to listen to any white person.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Wrong as usual.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You seem to be the only one that believes that.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Wrong again.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



IQ2, we're TERRIFIED of you.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I said what I said.  Are the Israelis a white supremacist country?  If you say yes, according to your definition, we will have no problem.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Olde Europe said:
> ...



Society was NOT a multicultural society. Only white landowners were extended the privilege of voting; miscegenation was illegal and had you bothered to READ the* United States Supreme Court's ruling* of the time, the "_ourselves and our Posterity_" in the Preamble of the Constitution referred to the white race.  Your dumbass won't read it.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



I don't live in Israel and I don't give a fuck about your white supremacist anti jew blaming. I am talking about America and America was founded upon white supremacy. You have admitted it and that's what you want to return to. Therefore you are a white supremacist.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



It was a multicultural society because more than one culture was living here when whites got here. No one gives a fuck what the white mans court said in 18 ought, the fact is that there were 500 nations of indigenous people here, Africans were here, Spanish and French lived here along with the British. That's multicultural. I don't have to read shit to know that dumb ass.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





He called you out, and you got NUTHIN.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



You are, because you get slaughtered every time you face me. You can't respond by refuting the facts so you are left with personal attacks.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




NO, He's right. THe white libs that pretend to believe the shit you say? THey are pretending because deep down, they dont' think blacks can do any better than you do.


Me? I call you on your shit. 


I respect you far more than your lib allies.


----------



## Correll (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





You never slaughter anyone. YOu just are too dishonest or stupid to know/admit when you have been humiliated.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Son I've B*tch Slapped you every time we engage. You don't present facts at all, you spout your "feelings" and your "beliefs" and pretend they are meanigful.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



You can't decimate shit.  Blacks absolutely have *NEVER* had it any worse than whites, on the whole, in America.  This is specially true of the slave era.  Records indicate that blacks ate better than their white race - blue collar contemporaries.  They lived in better quarters, were taught valuable skills, paid a stipend for their work and generally had a better wardrobe:

Review on JSTOR

https://www.amazon.com/Time-Cross-E...s&qid=1582147891&s=books&sr=1-2&tag=ff0d01-20

All of my life I've had to face racism.  Blacks were allowed to do pretty much whatever in the Hell they wanted on the job as employers are scared shitless to say anything to them for fear of being accused of discrimination.  I've worked in several companies wherein whites were never promoted due to the simple fact that employers want to be seen as the better negrophilist in their line of work.  We've gone a half a century now of black privilege.  They can say the "N" word, even belting it out in rap songs on the radio, but if a white even mutters it, then it becomes an excuse to fire the white guy. 

You come here daily and make your phony B.S. allegations.  If a white does the same thing, even rich ones, their career is over.  You hypocrite!

Insofar as me not having it rough.  One thing I promise you from the bottom of my heart:  There has not been a black man that ever lived that would willingly have traded places with me when I was a child. At the ripe old age of 14, I left an abusive environment that you cannot imagine and made my own life without a family support system.  In only two years of that challenge, I lost my job due to the hue of my skin, so you are an idiot to make such a baseless and idiotic claim.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 19, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not joining up with IM2's version of a socialist ONE WORLD / ONE RELIGION / ONE RACE utopia.  I'm satisfied with my culture; I respect those who disagree; I will resist any multicultural society as it is the antithesis upon which our Republic rests.  No nation can represent everyone equally.  Every people need their space.
> ...



Fuck you, you condescending smart ass.  I realize what you're saying.  You want a One World / One Race / One Religion society that has no toleration of those who just want their own space in this land we call America.  I understand you quite well.  I reject socialism. So bite me.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



If you say so, I don't care.  It takes one to know one.  I mean, you live for the day a civil disruption puts the races at war wherein you hope all whites will be wiped out.  It appears to be your only dream.  

I won't join you in that level of hatred.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Near as I can tell you are no more than 3/5ths man anyway so what's the beef?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You know what dude.  You're about to be shamed.  Let's define this word founded for you:

"Founded: _ To establish or set up, especially with provision for continuing existence_"

founded

Only ONE race of people established the Declaration of Independence, Articles of Confederation, and Constitution of the United States.  The presence of other races is immaterial.  It is not relevant to the definition of the word.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> 
> Poll: Overwhelming majority of black voters back any 2020 Democrat over Trump



Good luck with all that.. Hope "toss them up against the wall" Bloomberg works out for ya !!!!!

It's so silly to be THAT loyal... Truly it is and it's eventually gonna hurt your causes more than it helps..

Really -- this only PROVES that most of your views about race are POLITICAL motivations and not well considered... At least the polls that MATTER show less solid support.. 

After all, with folks like you smacking at them, they are not gonna ADMIT they can not vote for Sanders or Bloomberg to ANYONE until they step into that voting booth..  

We'll SEE if Joe "I didn't know what was in the '94 crime bill" Biden makes that HUGE comeback in S. Carolina on the shoulders of his DEVOTED Black FANS....  


Who YOU picking there spokesperson for all blacks????


----------



## justoffal (Feb 19, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




Nope Im2 will never tell you that he's not a racist. He is unabashedly and unapologetically a black liberation activist who would be perfectly happy with a 100 percent black society excluding all other races. He's not subtle about it..... makes no bones about it.  His raison d'etre here is to justify revenge in the same mode the black slaves suffered at the hands of the pre-civil war whites. At about 13..1/2% of the population I'm not sure how they think they going to achieve that revenge; Though If the crime rate statistics are any indication they sure as hell are trying. Twenty years from now when the United States becomes a majority Latino Nation the question won't be whether or not Martin Luther King matters...

The new question will be:

Martin Luther Quiero?

Jo


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 19, 2020)

I see a growing awareness among black people, that being a lemming voter for Democratic party have kept a portion of them on the dependent liberal plantation, as a way to keep their votes in their pockets. I can't respect people who are so dependent on a political party for something they will never get, respect and self made success. Democrats will NEVER get you healthy and wealthy, it takes sweat and effort for that.

Notice that for the most part the worst cities for blacks to live, are also the same cities Democrats dominate politically, Chicago with their massive black on black murder sprees, something IM2 ignores every day, since he is too busy being on the internet whining about those white people, who for the most part doesn't do any racist crap at all. It was those Republican white boys who OUTLAWED Slavery (democrats tried to stop the amendment) only 152 years ago, the same Republican white boys who granted full citizenship and Full voting rights (Democrats tried to stop those amendments too) only 150+ years ago.

Those Republican White boys are awful aren't they.....

Something else IM2 overlooks every day, there are a lot of very wealthy blacks in America, those who went off the liberal plantation to make that wealth. Michael Jackson is now a BILLIONAIRE, could it be all that practicing sweat on the Basketball court have caused it, or was it all those handouts he got every week that magically made him a great shooter, and after his retirement a smart handler of money as well. Was he so busy screaming about Racism every day, or was it his determination to excel in something, he even got a College Degree, must be effort caused all that, eh, IM2?

Why do people like Michael Jackson succeed, while Rodney Brown (perpetual criminal) is dead. Why did Ophrah Winfrey become a Billionaire, while Trayvon Martin (Perpetual criminal)l is dead?

Which is better, try to succeed, despite the odds, or be a danger/criminal to everyone that gets you in jail or dead.

Hard to chose eh, IM2?

How did The Cosby show be NUMBER ONE on TV for five straight years in White dominate America?

Those awful White boys must have suffered greatly from watching a great show.....

Snicker

Your never ending whining about people (most whites who don't bother blacks) will never help you, your unhappiness is mostly coming from within YOU!


----------



## tycho1572 (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 thinks he knows how all blacks feel about Trump. lol


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 19, 2020)

BlindBoo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Just pointing out that when you Marxists "help," people tend to die in very large numbers..


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> IM2 thinks he knows how all blacks feel about Trump. lol



Why is it that whites come with this crap when a black person decides to speak to issues blacks consider, while they think that their white asses can speak for all blacks. So like I said, I am a member of a black forum that has 5 times the members this one has and you're not going to find a whole lot of support for trump. Out of 300 plus thousand members you might find 500 who might actually support trump and most of them are whites trolling the forum. 

There is no black support for trump. When you can brag about 30 percent that means 70 percent or 2.5 times more blacks can't stand trump. Yet to you guys this shows great outstanding support for donald trump. If 30 percent of whites support a president, that president is considered unpopular. So in reality, no matter what rasmussen shows you, there is no black support for Donald trump.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 thinks he knows how all blacks feel about Trump. lol
> ...



You should PM me the name of that board so I can go there and watch  black people laugh at your mindless drivel like they do here.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Why is it that whites come with this crap when a black person decides to speak to issues blacks consider, while they think that their white asses can speak for all blacks.




Don't know... Let me pretend I speak for ALL WHITES for the moment    and ask ---

How come when a black person speaks to black and society-wide issues with opinions and suggestions that ruffle your POLITICAL feathers -- you spend immense amounts of time and energy "Uncle Tomming or Aunt Tonyaing" them??? 

That's a dead give-away that you are obsessed and driven by POLITICS -- and not a genuine concern to improve the lot for blacks suffering under the "low expectations" of public schooling or from ignorant economic or social justice policies....

It's NOT that I only listen to blacks I agree with --- I listen to ANY coherent black person with ideas and solutions..

It's mostly ignorant, closed-minded white political activists I have issues with... Blacks generally have a harder time being recognized to speak broadly to the public.. AND ANY that MAKE IT to that point --- are worth listening to --- regardless of their politics...


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 thinks he knows how all blacks feel about Trump. lol
> ...



How many of those members are gonna NOT go to the polls to vote for Sanders, Warren, Biden or Bloomberg? THAT'S what you should be asking..* And since you won't tell us which of the choices YOU are completely jazzed about,  I'm thinking a lot of blacks are just damn embarrassed with the choices they are being offered by the only party they'll ever pledge to.. * 

So -- being loyal to the enders -- they will likely not vote unless the weather is good and it's convenient...


----------



## justoffal (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 thinks he knows how all blacks feel about Trump. lol
> ...



So the 30 percent are a voiceless minority?
You are a fucking retard dude. I mean it
There just isn't any other option left here.

Jo


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> When you can brag about 30 percent that means 70 percent or 2.5 times more blacks can't stand trump. Yet to you guys this shows great outstanding support for donald trump. If 30 percent of whites support a president, that president is considered unpopular. So in reality, no matter what rasmussen shows you, there is no black support for Donald trump.



I don't think anyone but YOU is making that argument.. It IS A SMALL PERCENTAGE...  The argument is simply that LOYALTY to one party is fracturing ENOUGH that if all blacks voted and that 30% held -- then 30% of 12% is a WHOPPING = 4%.

U follow that math dude???  Do you understand what a 4% demographic shift in the loyal sheep vote means in a National Election nowadays????  It's more than the margin of victory in most Prez elections in your adulthood...


----------



## EvMetro (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 thinks he knows how all blacks feel about Trump. lol
> ...


A black forum?  Sounds kind of racist.  If there was a white forum, would it automatically be a forum of racists?


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > When you can brag about 30 percent that means 70 percent or 2.5 times more blacks can't stand trump. Yet to you guys this shows great outstanding support for donald trump. If 30 percent of whites support a president, that president is considered unpopular. So in reality, no matter what rasmussen shows you, there is no black support for Donald trump.
> ...


That's the argument you republicans have been making. There is no black support for trump and there is no 30 percent black support for trump. I think I know how black people see this better  than you and the rest of the whites who have been telling yourselves how blacks are flocking to trump since January 21, 2017. And don't try that you don't speak for all blacks bullshit white republicans try every time someone black tells them that blacks don't see things the way white republicans say. Because if I was talking like Candice Owens, I would speak for all blacks. Funny how that happens.

There ain't no loyal sheep. republicans just need to change thier policies and get rid of the control that the racist base has on the party. And you can forget about black support for states rights. There are a lot of  things you guys think are so great that are not great for us and then you wonder why we vote democrat. And when you lose, you don't reassess your policies, it just has to be somebody elses fault so blacks are only voting for democrats because they promise us free stuff. Never mind the free stuff whites get promised by the republican party every election. Vague phrases lie we offer you freedom don't cut it when we look at a policy agenda that does everything but that for blacks. Learn that because if you can get republicans to change bad policies and quit talking about increased states rights, you might get a lot of blacks back.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 19, 2020)

EvMetro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



This is a white forum.  And just because a forum is majority white doesn't necessarily make it a racist forum. But this one is. Now shut up.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You are hilarious,

You are black man who post on a "white forum", yet manage to still be here after 5 years and 33,756 comments.


----------



## EvMetro (Feb 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Wrong, this forum is about politics.


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I think you're talking out your ass, because it makes YOU feel better.

You hate white people, we get that, and you're here to convince yourself and anyone else that will listen to your racist crap that you speak for ALL black people.

Sorry... I think you're a rabid freakin' racist asshole, and you no more speak for ALL BLACKS than David Duke speaks for ALL WHITES.


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2020)

I found a picture of IM2 outside a voting station...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


The kkk wasn't started by the Republican party you stupid son of a bitch. All you did was show the history of the democrat party and inserted your opinion about the republican party


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 20, 2020)

007 said:


> I found a picture of IM2 outside a voting station...


The white chick holding the cell phone?????


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I found a picture of IM2 outside a voting station...
> ...


Nope... but close... he does identify as a WHITE CHICK though.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 20, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


What do you expect from someone who self identifies as a 2-year-old? After all, isn't that what Im 2 stands for?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


How in the hell can you say such ignorant things? How do you know what the race of a member is? Is it your true intention to claim to be black just to make other blacks also look ignorant?
If that's the case it's not working you're only making yourself look ignorant.


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


He's a racist. Anyone ever wanted to know what a true racist is like, IM2 is the perfect example. He eats, sleeps and breathes racism and HATE WHITEY. He takes NO BLAME what so ever for anything that goes wrong in his life. It's ALL BECAUSE OF WHITEY. He's a pathetic piece of shit.

And if he hasn't figured out why no white people like him yet, he needs to look in the freakin' mirror.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 20, 2020)

BlindBoo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Thanks, but I was not really trying to be right ....lol, I just thought I may have overlooked something in Lincoln's history.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 20, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> I see a growing awareness among black people, that being a lemming voter for Democratic party have kept a portion of them on the dependent liberal plantation, as a way to keep their votes in their pockets. I can't respect people who are so dependent on a political party for something they will never get, respect and self made success. Democrats will NEVER get you healthy and wealthy, it takes sweat and effort for that.
> 
> Notice that for the most part the worst cities for blacks to live, are also the same cities Democrats dominate politically, Chicago with their massive black on black murder sprees, something IM2 ignores every day, since he is too busy being on the internet whining about those white people, who for the most part doesn't do any racist crap at all. It was those Republican white boys who OUTLAWED Slavery (democrats tried to stop the amendment) only 152 years ago, the same Republican white boys who granted full citizenship and Full voting rights (Democrats tried to stop those amendments too) only 150+ years ago.
> 
> ...



Is Michael Jackson an NBA star? I thought he was a deceased entertainer.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> 
> Poll: Overwhelming majority of black voters back any 2020 Democrat over Trump



So if Stalin were alive today and ran on the Democratic ticket you would vote for him over Trump even though you know Stalin history of genocide?

Same with Mao?

Same with Castro from Cuba?

My point?

Simple, if you post something that says anyone but Trump tell me your hatred for the guy is clouding your judgment and commonsense but then again when you did not know where Richmond, Texas was at tell me enough about you...


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You like spouting a lot of shit that is easily refuted.  Where I live, the Republican Party is full of black people.  And where I live is one of the fastest growing counties in America.  Look at the Executive Board:

Executive     Board

Now, check out the candidates:

Gwinnett Races

Black people are pretty well represented here and I don't think that the rest of America is any different.  As America becomes more educated, they are breaking with that antiquated thinking that you seem to be so in love with.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> 
> Poll: Overwhelming majority of black voters back any 2020 Democrat over Trump


The issue in 2020 will be whether blacks turn out in the polls. 
It will affect states like Pennsylvania, Michigan and Georgia


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 20, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > I see a growing awareness among black people, that being a lemming voter for Democratic party have kept a portion of them on the dependent liberal plantation, as a way to keep their votes in their pockets. I can't respect people who are so dependent on a political party for something they will never get, respect and self made success. Democrats will NEVER get you healthy and wealthy, it takes sweat and effort for that.
> ...



Ooops!

I meant Michael JORDAN.



But you know what, Jackson worked hard to be a successful singer too, earned a bucket load of money in white America, didn't waste his time whining about White boys holding him down.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 20, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> ...



The question is whether or not large numbers of blacks will be purged from the polls. This is a largely ignored issue that affected the last election. In rust belt states over 200,000 people were purged from voter rolls by republicans before the election and then blacks got accused of not showing up to vote.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 20, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



IM2 doesn't overlook a damn thing. Blacks have 2.6 percent of the wealth here. That's five times less the wealth we should have. Out of 47 million blacks, there are 36,000 millionaires or better. That's less than 1/10th of one percent of the overall black population. There are not a lot of rich blacks, so understand that when I speak on issues pertaining to blacks, I know what the fuck I am talking about and you do not. It's real easy for whites like you to point to one or 2 solitary blacks to deny the consistency of white  racism. But when you look at the entire picture you see that consistency and it makes your comments look like the ignorant white drivel that it is.

There are reasons why blacks live in some places and not others. Try arguing without using the standard republican talking points about Chicago and Detroit. I live in a republican state, the whole state was economically ruined by republican policies of the past 8 years and is a being rebuilt by a democrat. Republicans run for offices in places like Chicago, they always lose. So then their ideas are given fair chance to be explained and the people reject them, because they are not the solution to the problem. So stop trying to deny the reality of continuing white racism. And once again, I will post this and perhaps you might read it, then stop talking about Chicago.

How Chicago's White Donor Class Distorts City Policy | Demos

I've travelled the country and I don't sit behind a computer repeating republican bullshit. I have seen what you have not. I have spoken to people you have not in communities you refuse to enter. So you know what you can do with your opinion.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 20, 2020)

You're sitting on your ass, pecking a keyboard all day long, condemning whitey.  Meanwhile, you could be working, earning money and driving the amount blacks earn upward.  Instead you bring down the average income by being a parasite while doing NOTHING to better your lot in life.  Could anyone be any dumber!


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Ha ha ha, your anger is irrational even your link has a massive hole in it (*Voting patterns not specifically mentioned*), which you can't see because of your blind hate of white boys. Illinois is dominantly democrat, Chicago mayors have been democrats since 1931, had a BLACK Mayor there recently who couldn't fix the black on black crime that runs rampant in leftist utopia.

If you ever get around to read the book by Mike Royko,  BOSS, you will learn that blacks voted overwhelmingly (over 90% of the black vote) in favor of Daley over and over, then get the shaft for it. Daley was an obvious racist who didn't give a shit for the blacks in the city, yet those same blacks voted for him in droves. Martin Luther King and other black leaders learn first hand what a dreck Daley was.

I can't respect blacks who vote like that, then whine and complain about it for years and years. They would vote for a mule if it has the letter D next to the name of the mule (Ass), that is lemming mentality, it is one of the reasons why a class of blacks suffer so much. They keep voting for drecks like Daley and Daley, Byrne and more, then get the shaft.

They elected Rahm Emmanuel, who is black, in a city that only 31% of the people are black, who was replaced by a black woman in a city that has a 48% white base over a 31% black base, yet TWO consecutive *black* people gets elected to Mayor seat, which is NINE years of elected NON white Mayors. Bill Daley was the only white boy, among SIX, to get votes in the last Mayoral election, in a city of strong White Majority!

Michigan has been Democrat most of the time and Detroit since 1962, Current mayor since 2014 is white, *the previous 20 years were all black mayors,* in a city dominated by Blacks (80%), yet voted for a white boy in 2014.

Chicago Blacks mayors in power since 2011, *nine consecutive years *in a city of strong WHITE majority 48% to 31% black.

You are a mess sir!


----------



## IM2 (Feb 20, 2020)

*This is the consensus view of the black community pertaining to the 2020 election.

End of conversation.*​


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *This is the consensus view of the black community pertaining to the 2020 election.
> 
> End of conversation.*​




in your, very biased, opinion


----------



## Olde Europe (Feb 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *This is the consensus view of the black community pertaining to the 2020 election.
> 
> End of conversation.*​



That depends on what "consensus" means.  If it suggests unanimity, it's wrong.  If you are suggesting an overwhelming majority, you are right on the mark:

Gallup averages show Trump with a 10% approval rating among blacks in 2017, 11% in 2018 and 10% so far in 2019. In short, Trump's approval rating among blacks has essentially not changed over time, despite blacks presumably having had plenty of time to observe the economic gains that Trump touts as the reason why they should be moving into his camp.

Approval ratings for an incumbent president have a significant relationship to actual election outcomes. I think it is fair to say that Trump's progress toward a substantially higher share of the black vote than he got in 2016 is in severe doubt if he maintains a 10% black approval rating. Notably, the last Republican president before Trump, George W. Bush, had a 14% approval rating among blacks in 2004 as he was seeking re-election. Bush received 11% of the black vote that November.​
Also, it is no surprise the incompetent, racist clown, running on the coattails of President Obama's economy while pandering to White supremacists, won't garner much support among Blacks.  They have seen this shtick since just about forever, at least since Atwater.  They certainly can see right through this, even while the reactionary, racist Trumpletons (pretend they) can't.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 20, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *This is the consensus view of the black community pertaining to the 2020 election.
> ...



I said this was the consensus opinion in the black community,. not the unanimous one. It's time for whItes to just learn to be quiet and listen to what blacks say about the black community instead of always trying to teach us what we already know. The consensus opinion in the black community is anyone but trump. I am going to start getting extremely nasty with white folks who are most happy to make a singular black person represent the black community when they say something whites have chosen to believe about blacks, then try telling blacks that say something diifferent how they don't speak for every black person. You have not done this Olde Europe, but I do think I know what consensus means and what the consensus opinion of blacks are about trump.


----------



## Olde Europe (Feb 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> I said this was the consensus opinion in the black community,. not the unanimous one. It's time for whItes to just learn to be quiet and listen to what blacks say about the black community instead of always trying to teach us what we already know. The consensus opinion in the black community is anyone but trump. I am going to start getting extremely nasty with white folks who are most happy to make a singular black person represent the black community when they say something whites have chosen to believe about blacks, then try telling blacks that say something diifferent how they don't speak for every black person. You have not done this Olde Europe, but I do think I know what consensus means and what the consensus opinion of blacks are about trump.



Gawd, but you are testy.

Definition of Consensus

1a : general agreement : unanimity​
So yes, consensus might be understood as unanimity - which you clearly didn't intend.  And no, even you do not speak for every Black person (even less does any White person), and you shouldn't even try.  After all, every community of significant size is more diverse than any of us would imagine, and no one should claim to speak for everyone else.

Isn't that just common sense?  Whoever tries to speak for folks he doesn't even know in effect speaks about their own projections, and that's how we get to know the projectionists better than they know themselves.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 20, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I said this was the consensus opinion in the black community,. not the unanimous one. It's time for whItes to just learn to be quiet and listen to what blacks say about the black community instead of always trying to teach us what we already know. The consensus opinion in the black community is anyone but trump. I am going to start getting extremely nasty with white folks who are most happy to make a singular black person represent the black community when they say something whites have chosen to believe about blacks, then try telling blacks that say something diifferent how they don't speak for every black person. You have not done this Olde Europe, but I do think I know what consensus means and what the consensus opinion of blacks are about trump.
> ...



The thing is, I have been part of a majority black forum that is 5  times the size of this one. That's a pretty large sample size to understand how blacks see trump. I do read opinions of many black political and thought leaders and that guides my conclusions also. So for people to think I make my conclusions based only on me are in serious error. I talk to multiple black people every day. Some of these guys don't talk to anyone black and base their opinion on what someone like Candice Owens or Larry Elders says. Both of them are highly disliked in the black community. And the truth is that the black consensus about trump is nearly unanimous. All these 30 percent polls don't reflect anything but the fact that 10 blacks were asked and 3 answered in favor of trump. But if you did that same poll with 1 million blacks, one would see a very, very much lower percentage of approval.

When I said consensus, I meant majority, I think I know what I meant Olde Europe. And majority means a general agreement.

Definition of Consensus

1a :* general agreement* : unanimity​


----------



## Olde Europe (Feb 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> When I said consensus, I meant majority, I think I know what I meant Olde Europe.



Shaking my head here.

"So yes, consensus might be understood as unanimity - which you clearly didn't intend."

Is there something in my lines of communication scrambling my message beyond recognition?  Of course, the silly Trumpletons jumped at the opportunity to interpret consensus as unanimity - gloating at their "success" at misreading your text.  It's what these demented clowns do - trying to get under your skin.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> That's the argument you republicans have been making.



C'mon man.. We've been best buds here for about 3 years and you still THINK --- I'm a Repub? My political life has been in boosting interest in Independents and the Libertarian party.. There's really no evidence of me being involved in your "coke vs pepsi" political tribes... 



IM2 said:


> I think I know how black people see this better than you and the rest of the whites who have been telling yourselves how blacks are flocking to trump since January 21, 2017.



Don't think this happened that early.. It took awhile for blacks to catch onto the ABUSE of power that was targeted against Trump by their own govt..  It's clear, that blacks seem to side with injustice... And that's a GOOD thing.. And just like Billy Jeff Clinton being the "1st black Prez" for all of his troubles, people SEE all the fake drama and sedition that was aimed at Trump by the media and the Dems.. 

There are now blacks concerned about THEIR RIGHTS to own guns and defend themselves.. THere are now blacks fed up with gang warfare and the killings that are hardly ever "solved" or brought to justice.. There are now blacks who can't sympathize with the whimpering "intersectional politics" and scoring on "diversity points" that's now mainstream Dem Progressive politics.. 

Watch out dude.. They be WOKE !!!


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 20, 2020)

007 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Naww.. He's just another rabid Dem partisan who HIDES behind race when discussing politics... 

Still does not the have the balls to SPEAK FOR ANY of the candidates that "his party" is offering.. Won't even TELL US who HE supports... I can sympathize there.. I'm not likely to defend the indefensible any time soon..


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 20, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



It's good living outside the killing zones of blue ghettos... We're welcoming those that want to join us in a county similar to Gwinnett..  More of them are... It's like finding the "promised land" when your kids can roam the hills and streets and not be in danger... And attend schools that don't TREAT them as stupid.. 

But probably like Gwinnett,  we're not doing it for any credit or diversity points.. It's the way things should be...


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> The question is whether or not large numbers of blacks will be purged from the polls.



If they be dead or have moved or are DOUBLE REGISTERED -- I sure HOPE that they will "purged"... When you find some that didn't personally CONTRIBUTE to their "purging" --- let me know...


----------



## LuckyDuck (Feb 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> We have so many white experts on how it is to be black here. Funny how none of them have ever lived as a black person. Most have never spent any significant time with blacks. And when it comes to our politics, we get all the assumptions and stupid comments about plantations or misquote of legendary black leaders from the past. Blacks have been able to vote nationwide since 1964. In 1964, blacks voted for Johnson knowing he was a racist, but he was trying to do something about civil rights. Blacks were republicans for years in honor of Lincoln, knowing he was a racist, but he freed the slaves. In every presidential election since 1964 but one, blacks have had to vote for white men who had racism in their past, but no serious candidate blatantly ran on open and naked racism in the democratic party as Reagan, Bush 1 and trump has done in the republican party. So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> 
> Poll: Overwhelming majority of black voters back any 2020 Democrat over Trump


How about this, stop being a racist, stop looking at non-blacks with racist colored glasses and just treat every person you meet, kindly, regardless of what race they are and if they treat you the same in return, cross those individuals off your racist list.  You might find over time, it was just your false sense of personal victimhood that was the problem.  As for racism in general, there are Chinese and Japanese that are racist against blacks and whites and there are Hispanics that don't like whites or blacks.  There are Asians in general that don't like non-Asians.  There are also Middle-Eastern Arabs that don't like blacks.  Bottom line, you will find racists across the racial spectrum.  Who knows, it could be a hominid tribal thing, but it's been there throughout human history.  About all we can do is treat each other with respect and hope for the best.


----------



## Olde Europe (Feb 20, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > That's the argument you republicans have been making.
> ...



Now, how on earth could that happen?  IM2 being a perceptive guy and all?



flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I know how black people see this better than you and the rest of the whites who have been telling yourselves how blacks are flocking to trump since January 21, 2017.
> ...



Maybe, just maybe, it has something to do with spouting Trumpish propaganda, amplifying Trump's whiny victim narrative, how everybody out there is evil and out to get him.

Just guessing, of course.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Feb 20, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> Maybe, just maybe, it has something to do with spouting Trumpish propaganda, amplifying Trump's whiny victim narrative, how everybody out there is evil and out to get him.



Hi, OE. Please educate me. When did Trump state *EVERYBODY* is evil and is out to get him?

Peace.












Peace.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 20, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



What can I say man.. I have more principles than most of the DemRep party animals... I'd FLOG and BAN myself if I ever caught myself being hypocritical about ANYTHING for the sake of a political party....

So when Civil Liberties are abused or our Intel resources are turned against citizens, I'm always on the RIGHT SIDE of that issue.. YOU -- pfffft... Depends on WHO gets abused...

What I believe is TRULY not beholding to any political party or candidate.  And that FEELS GREAT..  I highly recommend you TRY it for awhile...


----------



## IM2 (Feb 20, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > That's the argument you republicans have been making.
> ...



I think I know what blacks were thinking when trump took office. There has been no abuse of power against trump, there has been by trump. Blacks have been long fed up with the things you talk about, in fact we've been tired of it for 243 years. We are  tired of the white narrative talking about gang violence in our community when its worse in yours. The blacks you are talking about really don't exist and we know the republican party cannot provide what we need. In fact they are opposed to solutions we present to solve problem we see. So spare me the white boy trying to explain to me how blacks see things. We don't see things like you say. 

The blacks you claim to be woke are asleep.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> There has been no abuse of power against trump, there has been by trump.



You're a hoot...  3 years of Russia Russia Russia and having politically crazed leaders call him a TRAITOR??  The FBI ABUSING the most important court in the land?? The one that guards the keys to that Awesome DOMESTIC Spy Machine that you let Wash D.C. build??? 

12 people fired, demoted, transferred, quit voluntarily at the TOP LEVELS of that FBI? 

OK man..  Go back to whatever you're tokking on...


----------



## IM2 (Feb 20, 2020)

*white paternalism*
Mon Jun 3rd 2013 by abagond


*White paternalism* is the belief that whites know what is best for people of other races, viewing them pretty much as overgrown children. It is racist since it assumes that whites know better than other races.

*Examples:*


*White man’s burden* – the duty of whites to help the lesser races. Used in the early 1900s to excuse imperialism.
*White saviour films* – where a white hero saves people of colour. “The Blind Side” (2009), “Dangerous Minds” (1995), etc
*Western imperialism* – which seeks not just control of land, trade and taxes like most empires, but goes beyond that to remaking subjects in its own image – Westernization.
*American and Australian policy on natives* – separating children from their parents to make them white; controlling what little land they have left.
*Whites adopting African children* – like Madonna and Angelina Jolie.
*White allies* – when they go beyond merely helping anti-racist causes to telling people of colour what to do, trying to take over.
*White paternalists love to:*


Point out the success of whites and the failures of blacks – Mugabe, Detroit, white inventions.
See blacks screw up or act like fools.
Talk down to blacks.
Tell blacks that they treat them better than anyone else would.
Tell blacks, in so many words, that they “saved” them from Africa.
*White paternalists hate it when:*


Blacks are not grateful to them.
Blacks get angry or say anything bad about whites.
You see that not just from white commenters on this blog, you see it in how they show blacks on American television. Black crime. Black buffoons. Black pathologies. Screwed-up or helpless black countries.

*White paternalists do not see:*


*Their failed record at handling the affairs of people of colour:* genocide, slavery, Jim Crow, apartheid, taking their land, taking their children, screwing up their countries – Vietnam, El Salvador, Chile, Gaza, Congo and on and on.  They do not see that the most successful non-white country was one of the few countries they were not able to screw up: Japan, which shut out the West for hundreds of years.
*That much of their “success” was based on screwing up the very people they are now supposedly trying to “help”.* America was built on Indian land and black slave labour. The West was built on robbing the world through the Spanish, Portuguese, French and British empires. They do not see that they got to where they are through the barrel of a gun. They think it was through “values” or “institutions” or culture or genes.
*That just as whites know what is in their own best interest, so do blacks and Indians and Vietnamese and everyone else.* There is nothing special about white people. They point to Mugabe but not to Hitler or Stalin. They point to the black illegitimacy rate when it went over 20%, but not to the white illegitimacy rate when it went over 20%. They point to black street crime but not to Wall Street crime. Etc.
Whites say, “Where would you be without us?” Wrong: where would _they_ be without us!

white paternalism


----------



## AveryJarhman (Feb 20, 2020)

IM*2 shared, White paternalists love to:*

"Point out the success of whites and the failures of blacks"
Hi, IM2. Sadly, I characterize as failures, the PRO BLACK people and PRO BLACK community responsible for raising, nurturing and socializing these apparent troubled fellow citizens?

I have a feeling you disagree?

*VIDEOS DEPICTING EMOTIONALLY ILL HOMICIDAL SUICIDAL YOUNG AMERICAN CITIZENS *(age- restricted)

Armed Suicidal Homicidal Chicago Teens n Young Adults

IM2, in my opinion, the APPARENT 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims appearing in these recordings UNKNOWINGLY are providing a disturbing symbol for America’s Culture of African American Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect & Maltreatment evolving from America’s oppressive, multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.

Sadly, each of the apparent emotionally or mentally ill suicidal/homicidal thinking Americans (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) appearing in these horrifying recordings are exhibiting self, people and community harming behaviors that I, as well as a growing number of my responsible, caring American neighbors believe are impeding our responsible, peaceful American neighbors, friends and co-workers of African descent from fully experiencing the respect and equality all peaceful Americans have a right to enjoy.








Peace.


----------



## luchitociencia (Feb 21, 2020)

IM2 said:


> I think I know what blacks were thinking when trump took office. There has been no abuse of power against trump, there has been by trump. Blacks have been long fed up with the things you talk about, in fact we've been tired of it for 243 years. We are  tired of the white narrative talking about gang violence in our community when its worse in yours. The blacks you are talking about really don't exist and we know the republican party cannot provide what we need. In fact they are opposed to solutions we present to solve problem we see. So spare me the white boy trying to explain to me how blacks see things. We don't see things like you say.
> 
> The blacks you claim to be woke are asleep.



I think you as a black person are in great trouble, because president Trump is a white person, and the preferred Democrats candidates are also white persons.

Having the fact that you say you are against white people in power, then in the next coming elections you won't vote, unless there is a black person as a candidate for being the next president.

You take the position of representing the whole black population in the US, so on November will be a great vacuum caused by the absentee vote of black people.

Lets wait until November and check how truthful are your messages. I truly hope for you to be correct with your statements, but believe me, I won't be disappointed if the results prove you wrong.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 21, 2020)

IM2 said:


> So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> 
> Poll: Overwhelming majority of black voters back any 2020 Democrat over Trump



_An overwhelming majority of black voters — 85 percent — said in a new Hill-HarrisX poll that they would choose any Democratic presidential candidate over President Trump_

So 15% said they would vote for him.  You do realize if 15% of black voters pick Trump he wins.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 21, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> ...



22 people in that poll said they would vote for trump. There are 47 million blacks and probably 30 million eligible to vote. I doubt if he gets 4.5 million black votes. He going to have to hand out a whole lot more brown envelopes to get to15 percent.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 21, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



And of that 30 million who are eligible to vote, based on previous elections,  approximately 55 to 60% actually will vote, unless there is a compelling reason that pushes the percentage higher.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 21, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



So that means approximately 18 million blacks will vote and trump lovers think that at least 2.7 million blacks are going to vote for trump.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 21, 2020)

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



That's about the size of it. The resident loon here even implied that the number would be about 16 million, and that Trumps approval rate is likely closer to 80%.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 21, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Ain't no way on earth is black support for trump 80 percent.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 21, 2020)

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I don't believe that it is  80 percent among any demographic.


----------



## Olde Europe (Feb 21, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ain't no way on earth is black support for trump 80 percent.
> ...



White evangelicals.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 21, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Makes sense.


----------



## Olde Europe (Feb 21, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



*Trump Elected President, Thanks to 4 in 5 White Evangelicals *

Exit polls suggest that “Never Trump” was never a likely outcome for white evangelical voters, who showed up to support President-elect Donald Trump at their highest margin since 2004.

Despite reservations expressed by many evangelical and Republican leaders, white born-again/evangelical Christians cast their ballots for the controversial real estate mogul-turned-politician at an 81 percent to 16 percent margin over Hillary Clinton.​


----------



## Thunderbird (Feb 21, 2020)

It’s foolish for a given group to always automatically vote for a particular party. That party will take the group for granted and ignore its interests. It’s just bad strategy. The prevailing Democrat elites are devoted to transgender activism and the abortion industry while they ignore the needs of African Americans.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 21, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > So 15% said they would vote for him.  You do realize if 15% of black voters pick Trump he wins.
> ...



He doesn't need to get to 15%.  He won 9% last time, I believe.  He only needs to up that percentage to 11 or 12 and he's a lock.  Bear in mind, that if he increases his percentage of black voters it's also likely the same will happen with Hispanics and Asians.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 21, 2020)

Nowhere in the white community is an 80 percent disapproval rating looked at as something great. But here it's "if we can get 80 percent of the blacks to dislike trump we can win." Wow, that's sure some incentive to vote republican.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 21, 2020)

Thunderbird said:


> It’s foolish for a given group to always automatically vote for a particular party. That party will take the group for granted and ignore its interests. It’s just bad strategy. The prevailing Democrat elites are devoted to transgender activism and the abortion industry while they ignore the needs of African Americans.



Wrong. 75 percent of Asians vote democrat but we don't see them getting attacked. Nor do we see statements like you made pertaining to Asians. Until the racist base stops controlling the republican party and it's policies, forget about black  membership.


----------



## Thunderbird (Feb 21, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> > It’s foolish for a given group to always automatically vote for a particular party. That party will take the group for granted and ignore its interests. It’s just bad strategy. The prevailing Democrat elites are devoted to transgender activism and the abortion industry while they ignore the needs of African Americans.
> ...


I’m not attacking anyone. I’m just commenting on a poor strategy.

Asian are more likely to identify as independent compared to blacks.


----------



## imawhosure (Feb 22, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > There has been no abuse of power against trump, there has been by trump.
> ...





luchitociencia said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I know what blacks were thinking when trump took office. There has been no abuse of power against trump, there has been by trump. Blacks have been long fed up with the things you talk about, in fact we've been tired of it for 243 years. We are  tired of the white narrative talking about gang violence in our community when its worse in yours. The blacks you are talking about really don't exist and we know the republican party cannot provide what we need. In fact they are opposed to solutions we present to solve problem we see. So spare me the white boy trying to explain to me how blacks see things. We don't see things like you say.
> ...





Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > So white republicans in these forums who are desperately pandering to blacks by using the most racist attempts to outreach by lying about the republican past and invoking images of plantations need to stop trying to paint every democrat as the man who did worse then our current president who came down the escalator and opened up his campaign with racism and has continued with it ever since.
> ...





IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Throughout this thread, IM has been screaming RACISM, RACISM, and more RACISM!

He also brings up SLAVERY, SLAVERY, SLAVERY.

Does he have a point about SLAVERY?

Of course he does!  Black people were treated as property.  WHITEY took the fruits of Black peoples labor, then sat on their WHITEY ass in South, enjoyed life to its fullest, while BLACK people toiled away for nothing, and were controlled by whips to make them produce for Southern WHITEY.  Southern WHITEY had the life of Riley, and Black people had hell on earth.  Southern Whitey didn't allow their slaves to be married, raped their Black slaves, and if a child was born from the rape, that child too became the property of Southern WHITEY!

It was a fu**ing abomination what in the hell was going on!

The ONLY word that IM forgets to inject is this---------------->it was not Southern whitey, it was SOUTHERN, DEMOCRAT WHITEY!

So now, lets fast forward a to recently modern times, and in most instances, modern times!

We now have the NEW plantations know as DEMOCRAT cities, where Black people now have ROLE REVERSALS.

Instead of DEMOCRAT WHITEY enslaving them for the fruits of their labor, they now have DEMOCRAT WHITEY enslaving them by making Americans slaves to support BLACK PEOPLE!  In essence, IM has become the EXACT type of people he despises so damn much!

Instead of being ENSLAVED on the Southern WHITEY, DEMOCRATIC plantation for their labor, he is instead enslaved other Americans to give him next to nothing, for his VOTE!  He himself has become UNCLE TOM, by supporting WHITEY DEMOCRATS, as long as they take care of him, even as they won't allow him to move into prosperity.  They gotta keep him, and his people on the DEMOCRATIC PLANTATION, because every free American knows that if they escape to the American dream, they to will RESIST the Democrats.

And what is the phrase they use for those that escaped and understand there is a better life?

Why the REAL Uncle Toms, call those who live the American dream Uncle Tom's, falsely!

How do we know the truth of this?

Because once Black Americans escape, it is a 60-40 split by them towards the GOP.  But those who remain on the plantation of DEMOCRAT WHITEY, vote 97-3 for Democrat WHITEY!

That should tell ALL of us, that we have yet to free enough Black Americans from the DEMOCRATIC plantation, for if we had, the DEMOCRATS would be AGAIN, trying to throw the Black population under the proverbial bus like they did during reconstruction.

Can Trump change this situation?

Sadly, no.  He can only free as many as he can from the DEMOCRATIC PLANTAION, then hope they see the light and join real freedom.

The numbers vary between 15 to 32% of Black support for Trump.  If the REAL number falls anywhere between, the DEMOCRATIC PLANTATION is out of business for the next 5 years, and we as Americans can then do our very best to bring our Black American bretheren into the mainstream by hiring them, lifting them up as far as we can, and let them know that we ARE the American family.

If you are a Conservative and Trump wins as he should, do this for Black America, and for the next 40 to 50 years, you have buried the aspirations of the SOCIALIST Democrats.


----------



## hadit (Feb 22, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Nowhere in the white community is an 80 percent disapproval rating looked at as something great. But here it's "if we can get 80 percent of the blacks to dislike trump we can win." Wow, that's sure some incentive to vote republican.



When the democrats absolutely need the black vote at 90%+ to win, it certainly is.


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 22, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Black evangelicals?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Feb 23, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Olde Europe said:
> ...



No


----------



## IM2 (Feb 23, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Olde Europe said:
> ...



Why do whites like you think that if you use the same words and attach them to blacks that it means the same thing? Blacks and whites have a completely different experience in America and it reflects in the theology of black people. A black evangelical is not taught that god made it the black destiny to be enslaved by whites in order to turn away from the sinfulness and godlessness they lived in in Africa. Yet white evangelicals believe they are gods chosen and America was given to them by God and that slavery was necessary for blacks to  find Christianity. 2 completely different beliefs. So 80 percent of black evangelicals will not support trump.

Here is an example of the difference.


----------



## hadit (Feb 23, 2020)

IM2 said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Your understanding of what white evangelicals believe is as shortsighted and wrong as that against which you rail. It is no more accurate for you to say that "white evangelicals believe" than it is for a white person to say "black people believe". As you like to say, shut up until you learn better.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 23, 2020)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...



Not really, but it is expected that whites such as yourself will deny any such things about whites every time no matter how true they may be.


----------



## hadit (Feb 23, 2020)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I, unlike you, do not claim to speak for anyone but me. That being said, I know enough white evangelicals to be able to say unequivocally that what you say "white evangelicals believe" is categorically false. There may be some somewhere that believe that garbage, but they are NOT mainstream and they are far from the majority. As I said, shut up until you learn. Just like you want people to grant you authority to say what black people think, grant someone else the authority to say what white people believe and quit trying to project what you think on them.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 24, 2020)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



You can forget about trying that stale tactic. The you don't speak for all blacks crap whites like you always try when it is shown to them that blacks do not think like whites say we do goes nowhere here.  MY COMMENTS ARE BASED ON POLLS DONE WITH BLACKS, COMMENTS IN  BLACK FORUMS AND READING INFORMATION FROM BLACK ORGANIZATIONS. So I am not trying to speak for all blacks, I am speaking to what I have read coming from a majority of the black community. We don't like trump and when you guys want to brag about how 30 percent of blacks support him, you ignore the reality of what that 30 percent really  means. If 30 percent of all blacks like trump. 2.5 times more blacks don't. That is what 70 percent equals when you divide it by 30 percent. So then I am speaking the truth as to the black view of the 2020 election whether you like it or not.

I won't shut up because unlike whites and black people, we blacks are consistently exposed to white people in all manners of social and professional situations. We have been educated in the manner of the white man. You have no understanding of the black community and much of what you claim about us is made up bullshit by whites who never spent any time with us. So I will speak on white evangelicals because I have associated with them. I have talked to them. I doubt if you have done so to the same extent with blacks. I don't need to be whitesplaned about things. It has been the view that blacks were enslaved so they could find Christianity. And that has been the view of white evangelicals. So you don't have to like it, you just have to accept that was the flawed thinking in the white evangelical church. Today that thinking manifests itself in supporting conservative policies and in fact during the Iraq war, evangelical pastors actually supported war.

So YOU need to understand that I come from a position of studying these things. I don't repeat crap off the top of my head. What I have said is true. What you don't like, I don't give a damn.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 24, 2020)

"PRRI also found that many white evangelicals don’t have positive views about America’s growing racial and ethnic diversity. PRRI asked survey participants how they felt about the fact that the U.S. census projections show that by 2045, African-Americans, Latinos, Asians and mixed racial and ethnic groups will together comprise a majority of the U.S. population. 

Again, white evangelicals were the only major religious group in which a majority expressed negative feelings about this demographic change, PRRI reports. Fifty-four percent of white evangelical Protestants said that America becoming a majority-nonwhite nation by 2045 will have a mostly negative effect on the country. 

On the other hand, most black Protestants (80 percent) and Hispanic Protestants (79 percent) thought the country’s coming racial and ethnic realignment will be mostly positive."

New Study Reveals White Evangelicals’ Troubling Beliefs On Race And Immigration | HuffPost

"I spent the first 15 years of my career as a scholar studying American evangelicals and race, and in my view, the failure to consider motivations rooted in anxieties about race and gender as an explanation of evangelical Trump support represents a striking omission. The history of American evangelicalism is intensely racially charged. The persistent approval for Trump among white evangelicals ought to prompt far more critical self-reflection within the evangelical community than we’ve seen so far.

Evangelicals’ tenacious affection for Donald Trump is not a bug driven by expediency. Instead, it reflects defining _features_ of American evangelicalism that become clearer when we examine the historical record. Doing so reveals that when white conservative evangelicals feel threatened by cultural change, the old demons of racism and misogyny, which lurk at the heart of the American evangelical tradition, return with a vengeance. Trump is just another chapter in that story."

The racial demons that help explain evangelical support for Trump

"Over the course of the 20th century, the evangelical coalition entwined theology, whiteness, and conservative politics. The histories we tell about that movement demand attention to all three aspects. By using theological markers to define evangelicalism, we miss the ways cultural and political forces have shaped the movement. To identify as evangelical in the early 21st century signals commitments to gun rights, the abolition of legal abortion, and low taxes. It’s next to impossible to understand these commitments through the prism of theology alone. But when we understand evangelical as an identity forged in the contexts of Jim Crow segregation, a struggle against second-wave feminism, and fears of a tyrannical federal government, the origin of these commitments becomes clearer.

Evangelicals are not any whiter, demographically, than mainliners or Mormons. But they have rallied around Trump to defend a white Protestant nation. They have proven to be loyal foot soldiers in the battle against undocumented immigrants and Muslims. The triumph of gay rights, the persistence of legal abortion, and the election of Barack Obama signaled to them a need to fight for the America they once knew. The history of American evangelicalism shows us a group of believers who find the most in common when it comes to race and politics."

Whiteness in American evangelical history


----------



## hadit (Feb 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Name the mainstream white Evangelical leaders who TODAY espouse the view that Africans were enslaved so they could be converted. Then demonstrate that they represent, failing a majority, at least a significant minority of white Evangelicals. If you can't/won't, shut up about "white Evangelicals believe". 

Also, quote me where I said Trump had 30% black support. Again, if you can't/won't, why are you trying to say I did?


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 24, 2020)

Classic leftist race baiter. 
Twitter


----------



## IM2 (Feb 24, 2020)

BS Filter said:


> Classic leftist race baiter.
> Twitter


I don't think any of  you right wingers can talk when it comes to race baiting. Whenever people can make a thread denigrating black names, they need to shut  up about race baiting.


----------



## IM2 (Feb 24, 2020)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



You can read the links. And I used 30 percent as an example. I think you need to drop the fragility and catch what's being said.


----------



## BS Filter (Feb 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Classic leftist race baiter.
> ...


Even the two women gasped at his racist idiocy.  His idiotic ignorant words are his and your diversion can't fix it.  Grow up.


----------



## sparky (Feb 24, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> I suspect no Black person has ever had to live as a white person. Would that be correct?



sorta......


~S~


----------



## Correll (Feb 25, 2020)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...




He won't do any of that. He won't even try, he knows that the shit he says, is just shit.


----------



## hadit (Feb 25, 2020)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I know of no mainstream white evangelicals saying today that Africans were enslaved so they could be converted. You said that "white evangelicals believe". That means that at least most of them have to believe it now. If you want the kind of credibility you've been complaining you're not getting, prove it.

It's interesting that you complain about somebody being fragile when you go berserk if anyone challenges you. At least you admit your comment was false because you know I never said it.


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 25, 2020)

IM2 said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


But that's what you do.  You are not just talking about whites, you are talking about different ethnic groups. As there are differences in meanings to you, there are differences in meaning to them.  Like it or not, america started from Britain. And then spread out from there. What we have is a nation that has an individuals or individuals that mess with an individual or individuals. If we have that, then everyone can mess with everyone else. Yet people get upset about that. If I spout any issue gender, sexual identity or other groups there are people who do not like it. Yet they will mess with someone or some others themselves. Employment is the most important thing for it is survival. If someone is not going to be tolerated unless a total bum, then what reason does he/she have to promote the nation? There are people like yourself an many more who will take this to their death. There are even people who will take this to after death.


----------

